# Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 2



## Reiner1 (4 November 2005)

_*Fortsetzung  des Threads 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11777
Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 1
von diesem Posting 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=125316#125316
modaction  *_*
*

Was mich ärgert, ist die Behauptung von avanio und callando, man könne nichts gegen den "Mahnlauf" machen, auch wenn die Forderung unbegründet wäre, bzw. man Gutschriften bekäme.

Es kann ja sein, daß man aus Vereinfachungsgründen (um Kosten zu sparen) automatisch eine entsprechende Nachricht an NN weiter gibt, wenn die Rechnung nicht komplett bezahlt wurde. Da bis zur ausgesprochenen Mahnung von NN ja ein gewisser Zeitraum vorhanden ist, wäre aber auch eine entsprechende Mitteilung von Callando an NN möglich, die besagt, daß keine Forderung mehr besteht.
In meinem Fall hat NN ja auch eine Mitteilung von callando bekommen (im Brief bestätigt), daß die Forderung reduziert wurde (ich hatte den unstrittigen Betrag an Callando überwiesen). 

Ich muß die Aussagen von NN, Callando und avanio mit dem Inhalt, eine Verrechnung (von Gutschriften) gehe nicht, dahingehend abändern, daß es heißen muß: "Es geht schon, aber wir wollen nicht".

Das bestärkt mich in meiner Erkenntnis, daß man bei den beteiligten Firmen mit Argumenten nichts ausrichten kann. Alles läuft nach "Plan" und Fehler machen nur die "Kunden".

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reiner1 (4 November 2005)

*Re: 2. Mahnung mit merkwürdigem Betrag*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe gerade eben die 2. Mahnung von Nexnet erhalten. Allerdings überrascht mich der Betrag:
> 
> _offener Betrag in EUR inkl. MwSt.
> Verbindung über callando Telecom GmbH   4,92
> ...



Ich vermute mal, Du hast wie ich eine kleine Zahlung an Callando geleistet. Callando gibt das an NN weiter, wie auch in meinem Fall. Die Forderung löst sich nur dann auf, wenn Du weiter zahlst...... :roll:


----------



## Revilok (4 November 2005)

*Re: 2. Mahnung mit merkwürdigem Betrag*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, Du hast wie ich eine kleine Zahlung an Callando geleistet. Callando gibt das an NN weiter, wie auch in meinem Fall. Die Forderung löst sich nur dann auf, wenn Du weiter zahlst...... :roll:



Stimmt, allerdings nur 0,05 € (berechtigte Verbindungentgelte). Ich hoffe nur, die Telekom hat da nicht mehr überwiesen als abgemacht.

Nachtrag:
Hab sicherheitshalber mal kurz die Telekom angerufen - die haben tatsächlich nur 0,05 € überwiesen  .

Hmm, wenn ich für jede überwiesene 5 ct. anschließend 30 ct. gutgeschrieben bekomme, bräuchte ich also nur noch 0,82 € zahlen ...  :lol:
Dann überweise ich doch gleich mal 100 € ...


----------



## abstract (4 November 2005)

Also bei mir läufts konstant weiter!

zur erinnerung hab die avanio gebühr sperren lassen und avanio hat mir geschrieben dass sie mir die zurückerstatten, wenn ich sie an nexnet überweise !

1.Mahnung von nexnet: 5,22+1,50 =6,75
ich darauf widerspruch,Verlangen der Abtretungsurkunde,brief von avanio und alles an NN geschickt. (steht im ersten teil des forums)

*KEINE ANTWORT*

und heute 
2.Mahnung: 5,22+1,50+2,50=9,22

schon sehr professionell wie die arbeiten !
dabei meinte ein avanio mitarbeiter ich solle die gebühr ohne die mahnkosten an NN überweisen! mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was dann passiert wäre. dann würde mich jetzt NN wegen mahngebühren anmahnen oder ähnliches!

mir alles egal ich zahl NIX !
und werde NN auch nicht auf ihrer kostenpflichtigen hotline anrufen oder iregendwelche teuren einschreiben schicken!
und das habe ich ihnen auch geschrieben und den rest können die vor gericht ausmachen!

*HAT Jemand schon was von avanio zurückbekommen ?!
wenn nicht dann sind wir ja eh alle im recht da zu sehen ist dass die firma nix zurückerstattet ! jetzt mal ohne ob sie was durften oder nicht !*


----------



## dvill (4 November 2005)

Ist der Bericht zum Thema bekannt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Revilok (4 November 2005)

*Re: 2. Mahnung mit merkwürdigem Betrag*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe gerade eben die 2. Mahnung von Nexnet erhalten.
> 
> _offener Betrag in EUR inkl. MwSt.
> Verbindung über callando Telecom GmbH   4,92
> _



Interessant dabei ist doch dabei die Nennung der Firma *callando *und nicht von *avanio*, wo doch angeblich die Forderung von avanio besteht.


----------



## abstract (4 November 2005)

Bei mir steht auch SUMME Verbindung über callando GmbH !

obwohl es sich bei mir nur um diese avanio gebühr handelt !

irgendwie ist da langsam so ein chaos drin, dass da keiner mehr weiß was der andere macht !

naja ich tu erst mal lecker tee trinken und ABWARTEN !



> Rat der Verbraucherzentrale
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät Betroffenen, die sich sicher sind, dass sie weder willentlich noch wissentlich einen Tarif mit monatlicher Grundgebühr bei avanio abgeschlossen haben, ihre Telefonrechnung um den streitigen Betrag zu kürzen und dies mit einer entsprechenden Begründung der avanio GmbH sowie dem Rechnungsersteller mitzuteilen. Weiteren Rat und Hilfe gibt es bei der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen unter (01805) 797777 für 12 Cent/Minute


*guter Rat ! doch was ist mit den NEXNET [edit] !?* und diese geilen 01805 nummern !! da werd ich ja auch noch bei der verbraucherzentrale mein geld los ja wunderbar !!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## GammaRay (4 November 2005)

Aber noch viel besser hier:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw44/s19296.html

Es denke sich jeder Nutzer des smartsurfer seinen Teil dabei.

G.


----------



## abstract (4 November 2005)

hab smartsurfer soeben deinstalliert da ja mittelrweile nur überhöhte tarife drin sind! und web.de irgendwie ´ne ganz seltsame firma ist ! 

das billigste ist 0.66 ohne einwahl!

naja werds mal mit dem discountsurfer probieren oder kann jemand einen anderen empfehlen ?!


----------



## rolf76 (4 November 2005)

*OT?*



			
				http://www.callandofon.de/index.php?inhalt=unternehmen schrieb:
			
		

> *VFSP: Zusammen mehr Umsatz und Gewinn*
> 
> Werden Sie ein virtueller Festnetz-Service-Provider, kurz: VFSP! Die callando Telecom GmbH bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit eigene Festnetzdienste Ihren Kunden und Partnern anzubieten. 01075 VFSP ist ein Resale-Produkt mit Zukunft. Sie haben große Nutzergruppen? Sie sind in der Telekommunikation tätig? Sie wollen ein neues Produkt anbieten? Mit callando kein Problem. Sie vermarkten – wir machen den Rest.


Dann muss ja immer callando auf den Rechnungen draufstehen, wenn die "VFSP" nur "vermarkten" müssen und callando den "Rest" übernimmt! 


			
				http://www.callandofon.de/index.php?inhalt=unternehmen schrieb:
			
		

> Als VFSP bekommen Sie von uns einen Einkaufspreis für alle Destinationen (Inland, Ausland und Mobilfunk). Ihr Kunde schließt mit Ihnen einen Preselection-Vertrag (online oder offline) und wir erledigen den Rest. Die Abrechnung der Nutzungsgebühren erfolgt dabei über die Telefonrechnung der T-Com. Ihr Kunde telefoniert über das leistungsstarke Netz der 01075 callando Telecom GmbH.


Mich würde interessieren, ob solche Preselection-Reseller von callando auch grundgebührpflichtige Preselection-Tarife über die Telefonrechnung abrechnen lassen und wie das dann aussieht. Möglicherweise wird die Grundgebühr als manuell eingegebene einminütige Verbindung dargestellt.

Vielleicht gibt es die hier diskutierte Geschäftsmethode auch bald im call-by-call-Bereich?

Eine Sammlung von Links zu den einzelnen Foren und Medienberichten zum Thema avanio habe ich hier gesehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2005)

*Re: OT?*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt es die hier diskutierte Geschäftsmethode auch bald im call-by-call-Bereich?


"interessante" Idee, schließlich gibt es auch dafür (Hardware)-LCR , aber die bekommen 
ja auch ihre CbC-Vorwahlen "eingespielt".

cp


----------



## rolf76 (4 November 2005)

*Re: OT?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> schließlich gibt es auch dafür (Hardware)-LCR


Dazu würde doch auch ein Eintrag in den "Top Ten" der Vorwahllisten genügen, die on- und offline publiziert werden. (Und der Hinweis, dass doch aus den AGB hervorgeht, dass durch ein Gespräch ein grundgebührpflichtiger Nutzungsvertrag entsteht.)


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Bericht zum Thema bekannt?
> 
> Dietmar Vill


http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/19050/1

der Artikel berichtet zwar über die unfreiwilligen Einwahlen, erwähnt aber mit keiner Silbe
die "Verknüpfung" mit Callando  und Nexnet 

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ113112503918241/link200087A.html
insofern geht der auch der Rat der Verbraucherschützerin  meilenweit am Problem vorbei 


> Rat der Verbraucherzentrale
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät Betroffenen, die sich sicher sind, dass sie weder willentlich noch
> wissentlich einen Tarif mit monatlicher Grundgebühr bei avanio abgeschlossen
> haben, ihre Telefonrechnung um den streitigen Betrag zu kürzen und dies mit einer
> entsprechenden Begründung der avanio GmbH sowie dem Rechnungsersteller mitzuteilen.


cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*Bingo*

Auf den Erstposter eines wirklich (!!!!!) geilen links! Hast mit den Abend gerettet!!! Ich bin gerade auf dem Sprung, mit meiner Frau Essen zu gehen. Ich trinke ein großes Bier auf Dein Wohl, lieber Dietmar, und wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## Greenhorn (4 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> insofern geht der auch der Rat der Verbraucherschützerin  meilenweit am Problem vorbei


Zumal der - nachweislich falsche - Eindruck erweckt wird, dass ausschließlich Benutzer des Smartsurfers davon betroffen sind.

Habe heute den Briefkasten aufgemacht: schon wieder kein Brief vom nexnet ! Verdammt!!! Habe ich  was falsch gemacht ??? Bin ich denen gar nicht mehr wichtig ???


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*Post*

hallo und grüß Gott an Alle,
ich habe Post, nach Kulanzkündigung, 1. Mahnung, meine Antwort heute "netter" Brief von NN. Da ich ihn hier noch nicht sehe und es eine neue Variante ist an mein Bestes, Geld, zu kommen poste ich ihn hier mal.
PS. Fragen habe ich keine mehr, aber es nervt! j.



> s.g.
> 02.11.2005
> 
> die Nexnet Gmbh ist ein neutrales Abrechnungshaus, das für die
> ...


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

*Re: Post*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie Sie uns mitteilen, haben Sie sich bereits zwecks Klärung der Angelegenheit mit avanio in Verbindung gesetzt. avanio hat ihre
> > Kündigung bestätigt und Ihnen eine Kulanzgutschrift in Aussicht
> > gestellt. Unabhängig vom Auszahlungsweg (Überweisung, Scheck oder
> > Gutschrift auf einer der folgenden Telekom-Rechnungen) ist in jedem
> > ...


Schön, so wunderbar verquert kann die Welt doch sein. Als Betrachter dieser säglich unbefriedigenden Gesamtsituation habe ich für NN nur Kopfschütteln übrig - der Vertrag zwischen NN und callando würde mich schon sehr interessieren.
Demnach, was NN schreibt, gibt es offensichtlich keine Rückrechnung über die T-Com-Rechnung - die wollen das unter sich ausmachen!
 :dagegen:


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

Soll man nun zahlen und widersprechen oder nicht zahlen und widersprechen?


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

Wie wär´s denn mal mit Lesen? wenn du es dann immer noch nicht weißt, geh zum Anwalt


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

...das kannste halten wie´n Schuster - ein alter Spruch sagt:_ "...wer das Geld hat, hat das Sagen!"_


----------



## joachim (4 November 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Soll man nun zahlen und widersprechen oder nicht zahlen und widersprechen?



"Soll man" ist schwierig, zumal dir hier keine Rechtsberatung geboten werden kann und darf.

Wenn man zahlt und widerspricht, wird man vermutlich irgendwann die Gutschrift haben und hat somit relativ schnell seine Ruhe. Wie aber schon weiter oben geschrieben, wird dadurch das avanio-Geschäftsmodell nicht in Frage gestellt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe wiedersprochen und nicht gezahlt (bzw. die erste Forderung noch zurückgebucht) und avanio mitgeteilt, dass ich keine Gutschrift erwarte. Da ich ja m.E. keinen Vertrag geschlossen habe, aus dem sich die Forderung der Grundgebühr begründen würde, erkenne ich auch keinen Zahlungsanspruch von avanio, der also auch nicht an callando oder nexnet übergegangen sein kann. 
Da avanio aber natürlich die eigene Forderung als rechtens betrachten (sonst wären ja vermutlich sehr, sehr viele Verträge hinfällig) und nur aus "Kulanz" erstatten will,  wird man callando/nexnet seitens avanio vermutlich mitteilen, dass die Forderung selbst rechtens ist, somit "glaubt" callando/nexnet, tatsächlich einen Zahlungsanspruch zu haben...
Ich lasse es hier aber lieber auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen, als avanios Geschäftsmodell zu bestätigen. Das Verfahren bedeutet für mich dank RS-Versicherung vermutlich deutlich weniger Risiko als für avanio, deren Geschäftsmodell dann ja auf den Prüfstand käme. Ich fürchte, dass avanio es darauf auch gar nicht ankommen lassen will.

Frage an die Experten, vor allem an "den Juristen": Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist doch die negative Feststellungklage ein wirksames Hilfsmittel um Forderungen, die jemand unzulässig und penetrant stellt, abzuwehren. Angenommen, man würde nach zwei Mahnungen eines "Mahndienstleisters" trotz Widerspruchs schon zur ersten Rechnung eine solche Klage betreiben - hätte man dann nach eurer privaten Einschätzung die Chance auf eine relativ zügige gerichtliche Überprüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung? Muss bei einer solchen negativen Feststellungsklage der Mahnende die Anwaltskosten des Klagenden zahlen, wenn sich die Forderung als unbegründet erweist? 

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## ariadne13 (4 November 2005)

Nun habe ich mich extra mal angemeldet, aber joachim nahm es mir vorweg.
Auch ich werde nicht zahlen, da ja wie gesagt ich kein Problem mit avanio habe und die nicht mit mir. Denn ich habe eine Kulanzkündigung und noch keine Gutschrift etc. Auch Sie haben kein Geld von mir, zahle auf Rechnung. Nur es nervt wie oben von mir geschrieben. Sicher gehen die Mahnungen weiter. Aber ich werde sehe und abwarten auf die gerichtliche Mahnung.


PS einfach mal Dank an alle hier und auch an den Admin 
j.


----------



## entchen (4 November 2005)

Als Community Mitglied, der ein einziges mal im Juni für 2cent mit Callando im Netz war, würde ich wenigstens in den Genuss der "Gratis SMS" kommen wollen. 8)  
Hat es eigentlich schon jemand geschafft in den Community-Mitgliederlogin auf der avanio.net HP vorzudringen? Das stinkt doch alles zum Himmel! 
Die erste Mahnung von NN liegt bei mir auf dem Tisch. Gezahlt wurde nichts und wird auch nichts bis zu einem gerichtlichen Termin. Habe das Callando und NN per Fax mitgeteilt. Das Geld für ein Einschreiben ist mir diese, meiner Ansicht nach äußerst schräge Sache nicht wert. Dafür habe ich meinen ganzen Bekanntenkreis alarmiert, und siehe da drei sind auch Community Mitglieder wovon zwei brav gezahlt haben da unbemerkt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2005)

*Tacheles*

SO ! 

Ich weiss, dass hier über alles ausfühlich diskutiert wird. 
Nichts desto trotz stelle auch ich erneut die entscheidene, einfache Frage: 

Ist es irgendjemanden gelungen, herauszufinden, welche Tarifinformationen und AGBs es zum Tarif "vanio.flexi" oder der dazugehörigen Einwahlnummer von avanio od. callando - od. von wem auch immer -  vor 1.August 2005 gab? Gab es einen solchen Tarif überhaupt? Zu wem gehörte er wirklich? Kannte irgendjemand Fa. avanio vor diesem magischen Datum? Ich habe mittlerweile die verschiedensten Unternehmen und HP-Betreiber von Tarifseiten angeschrieben. Niemand kann mir darüber Auskunft geben. Niergens seien diese Informationen in den Archiven. Dabei ist das doch ein einfaches Anliegen - oder etwa nicht? 

Es wird an mehreren Stellen von einer Tarifänderung zum August 2005 gesprochen. Warum ist nichts über den "alten" Tarif herauszufinden? 
 :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2005)

Hallo abstract, ich habe den SmartS. schon am 1.11.05 verärgert
deinstalliert, weil die Tarife so gestiegen sind. Vielleicht hängt das mit dem Verkauf von Web.de an COMBot zusammen zum 31.10.05. 
Dann den discountsurfer installiert und für 0,03 € mit 
„01019 Telefondienste“ ziemlich lange gesurft. 
Die Webseiten haben sich so schnell aufgetan, dass ich dachte, ich hätte DSL. 
Den auch wieder deinstalliert, jetzt teste ich den SenseConnect bei w*w*.senseconnect.de für 30 Tage, danach wohl nur einmalig 15,-€. 
Bin sehr zufrieden, da dieser Gebührenwächter sehr  komfortabel aufgebaut ist; surfe im Moment mit Congster – Night Hawk von 1 - 6 Uhr für 0,24 Cent (30 Min.= 0,07 €, was er auch immer durch Schieberegler, der verändert werden kann, anzeigt). 
Hier sind Tarife drin, die nicht alle 2 Stunden geändert werden. 
Ich fühle mich mit Sense C. einfach sicherer. 
Der einzige Haken ist, man muß, wenn man die Gebühren nach Anbietern sortieren will, in Excel bearbeiten. 
Wenn Interesse besteht, schreibe ich, wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Greenhorn (5 November 2005)

laterna schrieb:
			
		

> Die Webseiten haben sich so schnell aufgetan, dass ich dachte, ich hätte DSL.


Aber hallo ! Das kann ich voll bestätigen   

Ich habe aber Probleme bekommen, als ich den Smartsurfer vor einigen Monaten schon mal deinstallieren wollte, da sich das Programm ziemlich tief in die Registry hineinfräst. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit den neueren Versionen gemacht ?

Zu letzt: Melde hiermit mein "Interesse" an  
Ich denke aber, dass dafür - und für die Frage "Gibt es ein Leben nach dem Smartsurfer?" - ein neuer Thread aufgemacht und diese Beiträge dann dorthin verschoben werden sollten.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (5 November 2005)

*Schreiben an nexnet*

Ich hatte heute Post von nexnet und da ich wegen Schnupfens nicht schlafen kann, hab ich mal bissel was geantwortet und wollte vor dem Abschicken  erfragen, ob man das so lassen kann. Ich bitte also um Meinungen. Okay, oben hab ich bissel geklaut, dem Juristen sei dank 



"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ihr Schreiben vom 02.11.2005 habe ich erhalten. Sie führen darin aus: „Wir betrachten die Ihnen vorgelegte Abtretungsbestätigung von der Callando GmbH als ausreichend.“ 
Wie Sie selbst richtig bemerken, nur Sie betrachten das als ausreichend, der Gesetzgeber bzw. die Judikative sieht das allerdings anders. Der Nachweis über eine wirksame Abtretung ist nur dann geführt, wenn die Originalabtretungsurkunde übersendet wird und damit den Anforderungen des § 410 BGB genügt – vgl. insoweit OLG Köln, Urt. v. 20.9.1999 , Az: 16 U 25/99. Die Vorschrift des § 410 BGB verlangt die Aushändigung einer Urkunde, d. h. einer verkörperten Gedankenerklärung, die geeignet und bestimmt ist, im Rechtsverkehr Beweis zu erbringen, und den Aussteller (§ 126 BGB) erkennen lässt. Das ist bei einer Fotokopie nicht der Fall, auch wenn das Original vorgelegen hat. Außerdem hat § 410 BGB den Zweck, dem Schuldner ein Beweismittel an die Hand zu geben, um die Rechtsposition, die er nach § 409 BGB erlangt hat, auch leicht beweisen zu können. Diesem Zweck genügt aber ebenfalls nur die Aushändigung des Originals (vgl. § 420 ZPO; Staudinger/Kaduk, 12. Aufl. 1994, § 410 Rn. 8 f) 
Bis zur Vorlage der Originalabtretungsurkunde durch Sie steht mir das Leistungsverweigerungsrecht des § 410 I BGB zu. 
Die bisher von der nexnet vorgelegte Fotokopie einer generellen Abtretungsurkunde der Callando GmbH genügt diesen Anforderungen nicht. Eine Abtretungsurkunde der Avanio GmbH an die Callando GmbH wurde mir bislang überhaupt nicht vorgelegt.
Soviel erstmal zur offensichtlichen Lage, die Ihnen eigentlich bekannt sein müsste. 

Sie schreiben gerne von „Kosten sparen durch zahlen“, ich glaube allerdings, dass ich die meisten Kosten sparen kann, indem ich NICHT zahle. Ich bin, so weiss ich aus diversen Internetforen, nur einer von vermutlich Tausenden, denen die Firma Avanio eine „Clubmitgliedschaft“ ohne wirksame Einbeziehung ihrer AGB’s unterjubeln wollte, ohne sämtlichen Rechte, die das BGB bei einem Vertragsabschluss über das Internet vorsieht. Es geht da NICHT um eine Internet Call-by-Call Rechnung, sondern um einen Monatsbeitrag für eine Clubmitgliedschaft, die überhaupt nicht als Verbindung abgerechnet werden darf. 
Sie sollten davon abrücken, eine offensichtlich unbegründete Forderung einer Firma, die anscheinend Datenmanipulation betrieben hat, die sich im allgemeinen durch sich immer wieder ändernde Ausreden vor dem Eingestehen von Fehlern drückt und deswegen nicht nur in meinen Augen den Vorwurf des Vorsatzes machen lassen muss. 
Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass der Sachverhalt von einem Unternehmen, das von sich selbst behauptet, es wäre ein „neutrales Abrechnungshaus“, auch neutral bewertet wird. Darin habe ich mich allerdings getäuscht. Ich weise Sie nochmals darauf hin, dass Sie sich, sollten die Ermittlungen gegen Avanio eine strafrechtliche Relevanz ergeben, dem Verdacht der Geldwäsche (§261 StGB) aussetzen. Diesen Verdacht können Sie durch einen Forderungsverzicht ausräumen. Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen, entsprechende Ermittlungen prüfen zu lassen. Ich bin da sicher nicht der erste.
Ich werde auch die Aussage in Ihrem Brief „… so wird die Forderung von der Deutschen Telekom AG an die nexnet GmbH gemeldet…“ auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt prüfen lassen.
Und auch über die Möglichkeit einer negativen Feststellungsklage beginne ich langsam zu grübeln, denn ich sehe keinerlei Gesprächsbereitschaft Ihrerseits. 

Ich denke, die Ansichten, die Sie in Ihrem Brief vertreten, sind durchweg „Ihre“ Ansichten. Es fehlt jegliche rechtliche Grundlage für diese Ansichten. 

-	Wo steht, dass eine Forderung, die zurückgenommen wurde und somit nicht mehr existent ist,  trotzdem bezahlt werden muss?
-	Wenn Sie Inhaber der Forderung sind, dann sind alle Rechte und Pflichten auf Sie übergegangen, wieso soll ich mich bei der Reklamation nicht an Sie wenden. Sie wollen doch Geld von mir und dagegen reklamiere ich. Avanio will doch gar kein Geld mehr von mir. Damit sind Sie mein Ansprechpartner. 

Der Widerspruch bei Callando/Avanio ist längst eingelegt, anscheinend kommen 
die mit dem Antworten gar nicht mehr nach, ist ja auch kein Wunder bei der Masse
der Betroffenen. 

Ihre Standardtextbausteine sollten sie des weiteren überarbeiten, darin befinden sich teilweise haarsträubende grammatikalische Fehler („Unabhängig der Ausgang der Reklama…“). Obwohl, damit unterstreichen Sie nur den semiprofessionellen Auftritt Ihrerseits.

Und um in Ihrem Jargon zu bleiben: „Ich habe Ihren Forderungsverzicht innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage vorgemerkt.“

Ohne Grußformel


----------



## dvill (5 November 2005)

Nun auch bei Heise: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65788

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=303


> News vom 05. November 2005
> 
> Willkommen im Avanio-Club: Teure Mitgliedschaft per 0193-Einwahl


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2005)

*avanio*

Als Betroffener folgender Sachstand.
Einwahl erst und letztmalig 16.07.2005, über 019351515, 

Bereits über 2 Monate September/ Oktober Telekomrechnung abgerechnete 4,50 avanio Zugangsgebühren. Rechnung um strittigen Betrag bereits 2 mal gekürzt. Schreiben von Callando und Nexnet. 

Da erst ab 02.08. wie oben beschrieben überhaupt ein Vertragsverhältnis entstehen konnte liegt hier eine strafrechtliche Handlung vor. Das kann kein Zufall sein. Wenn nähere informationen gebraucht werden um Klage einzureichen kurze Info. 
Ich werde für meinen Teil keine Zeit für diese Buden verschwenden. Erst wenn der Mahnbescheid eintrudelt muss ich was unternehmen. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2005)

*Avanio / Nexnet*

Eines ärgert mich bei der ganzen Angelegenheit. avanio hat seinen Zahlungsverkehr angeblich an callando abgetreten. Die verweisen aber bei Problemen ständig an avanio. nun wiederrum lassen die ihre forderungen von nexnet eintreiben. laut gesetz wurde hier nach § 408 BGB eine weitere abtretung vorgenommen. doch die verweisen bei problemen an callando. doch eines scheint denen entgangen  zu sein. wenn mir nexnet eine rechnung schickt bin ich schuldner und die gläubiger. Nach § 404 BGB darf ich meine einwendungen (einspruch etc.)  dem neuen gläubiger entgegensetzen. somit ist  nexnet garnicht berechtigt an andere zu verweisen. die müssen die einwendungen bearbeiten!

so ein blöder verein..echt ma..hab denen das heut auch per einschreiben mitgeteilt. :-?


----------



## Greenhorn (5 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio / Nexnet*



			
				gast puddis schrieb:
			
		

> so ein blöder verein..echt ma..hab denen das heut auch per einschreiben mitgeteilt. :-?


Wem? Doch nicht etwa nexnet ?!? Das wäre doch echt verschwendetes Geld ...     

Solange callando auf der Rechnung steht, bleibt callando auch mein "Anspechpartner", egal auf welche Zu- und Nichtzuständigkeiten die sich berufen. Für alle Fälle habe ich noch um eine Weiterleitung meines Wiederrufs an avanio gebeten - seit wann bin ich zur Recherche nach deren Adresse verpflichtet, wo die Rechnung doch von callando kommt ? - , alle "Gutschriften" ohne korrekte Rechnung zurückgewiesen und auch alle weiteren zukünftigen avanio-"Mitgliedsgebühren" wiederrufen.  Solange von denen jetzt nichts Handfestes mehr kommt, reagiere und zahle ich auch nicht. 

nexnet ist allenfalls ein lästiger Trittbrettfahrer, der einfach vollkommen ignoriert werden sollte, solange die nicht UNAUFGEFORDERT ein gültiges Dokument vorweisen, wonach der Posten an sie übergegangen ist ...

Damit unterläuft man deren Chaos-Strategie immer noch am besten, indem man gar nicht erst darauf eingeht


----------



## knocker (5 November 2005)

Eines vorweg: ich werde nicht zahlen...   

Davon war bisher noch gar nix hier zu lesen (bitte korrigieren, falls nicht richtig): 

Avanio/Callando/Nexnet/wasweißichnochwer möchte Geld von mir. Avanio hat mir eine Gutschrift in Aussicht gestellt.
Theoretisch: Wäre dann nicht eine Aufrechnung möglich gem. §§387 BGB? Oder scheitert es schon allein am §393, wonach gegen eine Forderung aus einer vorsätzlich begangenen unerlaubten Handlung nicht aufgerechnet werden kann?
Damit würde ich im Endeffekt ja noch bestraft werden, da ich zwar aufrechnen will, aber nicht darf.  :roll: 

War eh nur so'n Gedankenspiel...


----------



## rolf76 (5 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio / Nexnet*



			
				gast puddis schrieb:
			
		

> laut gesetz wurde hier nach § 408 BGB eine weitere abtretung vorgenommen. ... Nach § 404 BGB darf ich meine einwendungen (einspruch etc.)  dem neuen gläubiger entgegensetzen. somit ist  nexnet garnicht berechtigt an andere zu verweisen.



Meine Meinung zu den Einwendungen gegenüber demjenigen, der eine eigene oder fremde Forderung einzieht, habe ich weiter oben dargelegt und nochmal erklärt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> hab smartsurfer soeben deinstalliert da ja mittelrweile nur überhöhte tarife drin sind! und web.de irgendwie ´ne ganz seltsame firma ist !
> 
> das billigste ist 0.66 ohne einwahl!
> 
> naja werds mal mit dem discountsurfer probieren oder kann jemand einen anderen empfehlen ?!


okay,okay... is etwas "OT"...
- soviel ich gelesen hab' sind die d*scount-"surfer" auch in den genuss der av*nio-community gekommen
- ich glaube beim d*scounts... gibt es keine "tarifpolicy" und auch kein gültigkeitsdatum der tarife, was ihn potenziell angreifbar à la av*anio/c*llando-system macht
- sm*rtsurfer hat zumindest jetzt (nachdem das kind schon in den brunnen gefallen ist) die tarifpolicy eingeführt, aber nicht zu früh freuen, die nächste innovative geschäftsidee von internetprovidern mit finanzbedarf kommt so sicher wie das amen in der kirche
- mein tip: manuelle dfü-verb. erstellen und schön (TÄGLICH!) die tarife auf den entsprechenden websites kontrollieren (wie mein name ja schon sagt *grins*)


----------



## rolf76 (5 November 2005)

knocker schrieb:
			
		

> Avanio/Callando/Nexnet/wasweißichnochwer möchte Geld von mir. Avanio hat mir eine Gutschrift in Aussicht gestellt.
> Theoretisch: Wäre dann nicht eine Aufrechnung möglich gem. §§387 BGB? Oder scheitert es schon allein am §393, wonach gegen eine Forderung aus einer vorsätzlich begangenen unerlaubten Handlung nicht aufgerechnet werden kann?


§ 393 BGB verbietet nur die Aufrechnung *gegen* eine Forderung aus einer vorsätzlich begangenen unerlaubten Handlung, eine Aufrechnung *mit* einer Forderung aus einer vorsätzlich begangenen unerlaubten Handlung ist dagegen möglich. Grund: Wenn ein völlig Vermögensloser im Pizza-Tempel für 50 EUR schlemmt und den Wirt nachher nur frech angrinst, worauf der Wirt aus Rache den Mantel seines vermögenslosen Gasts in den Pizzaofen wirft, dann soll der Wirt sich der Schadensersatzforderung nicht durch eine Aufrechnung gegen die Forderung aus dem Verzehr entziehen können.

Was ich aber nicht verstanden habe: Du möchtest mit einem Dir möglicherweise gegen Avanio zustehenden Rückzahlungsanspruch gegen eine angebliche Forderung von nexnet aufrechnen? Oder hast Du bisher noch gar nichts an avanio bezahlt und deshalb ohnehin keinen Rückzahlungsanspruch gegen avanio?


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

*Aufrechnung*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hast Du bisher noch gar nichts an avanio bezahlt und deshalb ohnehin keinen Rückzahlungsanspruch gegen avanio?



Trotzdem, dass man an avanio/callando nichts gezahlt hat, sind einem durch die Widersprüche Porto-, Kopier- und Telefonkosten entstanden.

Diese würde ich nur zu gerne avanio/callando in Rechnung stellen. 
Aufrechnen läßt sich da nichts, da ich denen nichts schulde. Vielleicht sollte ich auch dann im Anschluss gleich das Mahnverfahren durch Nexnet einleiten lassen. Das fände ich schon richtig cool  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

*Preisgarantie Callando*

http://www.tariftip.de/news.asp?con...ietet-Fair-Preis-Garantie-Button&select=email

Vor ein paar Jahren kannte Callando also die Problematik.
Heute tun sie so, als ob man einfach nur AGBs lesen hätte sollen. . .


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

Vielleicht mal dem Geschäftsführer von C. persönlich anschreiben, hilft vielleicht . . . :
http://www.editorix.org/firmen.php?op=showcontent&id=317 :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich beschreib mah kurz meinen Fall, habe jetzt erst davon erfahren:
Septemberrechnung : 4,50 Euro Aviano Internetzugang
Oktoberrechnung : wieder sauber !
Ich habe nix unternommen !
Wie ist das zu bewerten ?
Soll ich jetzt noch was unternehmen ...
Vielleicht noch Novemberrechung abwarten ...

Mfg


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

*avanio Internetzugang*

und mich hat es auch erwischt.
dabei habe ich seit Juli DSL und habe im August meine ISDN Fritzkarte ausgebaut. Trotzdem soll ich am 25.9. online gewesen sein!!!
Und den Smartsurfer benutze ich seit Juli auch nicht mehr...

das nenne ich [...]
mfg Alexander

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

Auszug aus sat1 d e planetopia /lifestyle_magazine/planetopia/themen/content/05625/

Nachfrage beim Anbieter - die Verantwortlichen dort sehen die Dinge ganz anders. Aber statt des erhofften Interviews erreicht uns nur eine email. Zitat: “Bereits am 29.06.2005 änderten wir die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf unserer Internetseite.“ Und weiter: „Wir informierten bereits Anfang April jeden Kunden auf unserer Internetseite darüber, dass er sich mit einer Einwahl für den MyAvanio.NET Club registriert


----------



## dvill (6 November 2005)

*Re: avanio Internetzugang*



			
				Alexander schrieb:
			
		

> und mich hat es auch erwischt.
> dabei habe ich seit Juli DSL und habe im August meine ISDN Fritzkarte ausgebaut. Trotzdem soll ich am 25.9. online gewesen sein!!!


Dazu wäre das Prüfprotokoll interessant. Näheres zum Prüfprotokoll bei Dialerschutz.

Das hätte auch Wirkung über den Einzelfall hinaus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## rolf76 (6 November 2005)

thx2Avani schrieb:
			
		

> Septemberrechnung : 4,50 Euro Aviano Internetzugang
> Oktoberrechnung : wieder sauber !


Bei Bekannten von mir, die den Tarif vanio.flexi nur im Juni genutzt hatten, war es ähnlich:

-> 5,22 EUR Monatsbeitrag August (29.8.) auf der September-Rechnung 
-> Oktoberrechnung wieder ohne avanio ("sauber")
-> 5,22 EUR Monatsbeitrag September (29.9.) dann erst auf der November-Rechnung.

Und das, obwohl avanio bereits Mitte Oktober das sog. "Kulanzkündigungs-Schreiben" geschickt und darin die Rückzahlung angekündigt hat!

Dass die Oktoberrechnung "sauber" ist, kann also allein mit den Rechnungsstichtagen zusammenhängen, der "Monatsbeitrag für September" kann also auch erst auf der November-Rechnung erscheinen!


----------



## KatzenHai (6 November 2005)

*Re: Schreiben an nexnet*



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Ihr Schreiben vom 02.11.2005 habe ich erhalten. Sie führen darin aus: „Wir betrachten die Ihnen vorgelegte Abtretungsbestätigung von der Callando GmbH als ausreichend.“ (...)
> Und um in Ihrem Jargon zu bleiben: „Ich habe Ihren Forderungsverzicht innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage vorgemerkt.“
> ...


Sehr nett ... :respekt:

Antworten bitte hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

eben bei der Telekom angerufen...

die Dame hat meinen Widerspruch notiert und das ich meine Rechnung um die 5,22 Euro kürze. Das hätte sie schon öfters machen müssen.
Mal gespannt was jetzt passiert.
mfg Alexander


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> eben bei der Telekom angerufen...
> 
> die Dame hat meinen Widerspruch notiert und das ich meine Rechnung um die 5,22 Euro kürze. Das hätte sie schon öfters machen müssen.
> Mal gespannt was jetzt passiert.
> mfg Alexander



ist doch klar was jetzt passiert; genau das, was Zigtausenden auch passiert ist


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

ich habe neben callando gmbh mit dem avanio internetzugang noch einen weiteren betrag auf der rechnung, den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Die Telefonica Gmbh hat einfach so ca. 11€ abgerechnet, dazu steht jedoch nur onlinedienst und nicht welcher internetzugang benutzt wurde.
ich bin mir sicher, dass diese 11€ auch zuviel sind.
hat jemand auch noch das problem?


----------



## Greenhorn (6 November 2005)

@"Gast",
unter diesem Link kannst du dir die Einzelverbindungsnachweise von deinen Telefonica-Verbindungen  anzeigen lassen. Du musst dich allerdings erst registrieren, was aber offensichtlich nix kostet.  

Telefonica-Tarife sind übrigens u.a. die meOme-Tarife, welche schon in der Vergangenheit durch wilde Preissprünge negativ aufgefallen sind. Ich hatte sie deshalb vorsichtshalber aus meiner Smartsurfer-Liste entfernt. Leider ist der Discountsurfer bei Weitem nicht so benutzerfreundlich :cry: 

Hope this helps ...


----------



## TomBo (6 November 2005)

*Anzeige*

Hallo zusammen,

als Betroffener, der sich zuletzt vor den neuen AGBs eingewählt hat, habe ich einmal *[...]*

TomBo




> Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden
> Lothringer Str. 1
> 01069 Dresden
> Fax 0351-4462070
> ...



*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Da du den Text selbst verwandt hast, kannst du darüber berichten. Vorschläge für andere Nutzer wären wegen unerlaubter Rechtsberatung ggf. kritisch zu sehen und zu editieren.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

Zum Thema teure Einschreiben versenden oder ein Fax hilft vielleicht dieser Link weiter:

http://www.vnr.de/vnr/werbungkommunikation/korrespondenz/praxistipp_01011.html

Da wir ja alle damit rechnen dass Callundo/Avanio nicht vor Gericht gehen wird, sollte ein Fax ausreichend sein. Mein Faxgerät druckt auf dem Sendebericht mit Inhalt aus. 

Also: nicht ärgern, nicht zahlen und faxen ! (und gelassen auf den Mahnbescheid warten  :lol: )


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

@tombo
ausgezeichneter text, ich hab mir's schnell kopiert, da es wahrscheinlich sehr bald von den admins gelöscht wird,
die idee, den straftatbestand mit dem gefälschten datensatz zu begründen, finde ich sehr gut, da es eine richtige argumentation ist, diese schiene mit der grundgebührabrechnung durch manuelle einpflegung als einminütige verbindung muss man gar nicht akzeptieren, insofern ist das durchaus richtig, hier von einer fälschung zu sprechen,
eine kleine anmerkung noch: man sollte vorsichtig sein "betrug" anzuzeigen, sondern besser "verdacht auf betrug", da gibts nämlich irgendsowas, dass man dann auch belangt werden kann (die juristen können dir das genauer erklären), 
außerdem muss man die firmen immer mit dem korrekten und vollständigen namen mit gesellschaftsform (gmbh usw.) bezeichnen, oder man muss abkürzende bezeichnungen vereinbaren

*[Es gibt keinen Grund zum Löschen.]*_ - modcomment.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

entchen schrieb:
			
		

> Als Community Mitglied, der ein einziges mal im Juni für 2cent mit Callando im Netz war, würde ich wenigstens in den Genuss der "Gratis SMS" kommen wollen. 8)
> Hat es eigentlich schon jemand geschafft in den Community-Mitgliederlogin auf der avanio.net HP vorzudringen? Das stinkt doch alles zum Himmel!


*ironie an*
und vergiss nicht die weiteren attraktiven zusatzdienste, wie gratis e-mail!!! und kostenloser einzelverbindungsnachweis...
*ironie aus*
ich hab's auch noch nicht geschafft mich da einzuloggen, vielleicht liegt's aber auch daran, dass man nur in diesen bereich hineinkommt, wenn man sich mit einer av*nio-zugangsnummer eingewählt hat, ich rate allerdings von einem selbstversuch ab...


----------



## Revilok (7 November 2005)

*Grundgebühr*

Bei meiner Recherche über Callando bin ich noch darüber gestoßen: FAQ von Callisa/Callando.


> Gibt es einen monatlichen Mindestumsatz oder eine Grundgebühr, den oder die ich erzielen muss?
> 
> Nein, Sie sind an keinen Mindestumsatz gebunden. Sie zahlen nur die Minuten, die Sie auch wirklich im Internet mit uns sind. Eine Grundgebühr fällt auch nicht an.


Wie wär's, wenn Callando noch diesen eigenen Dienst Callisa zur weiteren Verwirrung ins Spiel brächte ... :vlol:


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema teure Einschreiben versenden oder ein Fax hilft vielleicht dieser Link weiter:
> 
> http://www.vnr.de/vnr/werbungkommunikation/korrespondenz/praxistipp_01011.html
> 
> ...


Sendebericht mit der ersten Seite des Inhalts ist ausreichend.


----------



## Revilok (7 November 2005)

*Re: Anzeige*



			
				TomBo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Strafanzeige wegen Betruges gegen die Firma a*anio
> ...


Würde sicherheitshalber "wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs" schreiben.

Was haltet Ihr denn von einer Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Datenschutzgesetz respektive die Einschaltung des Datenschutzbeauftragten, wenn C*llando tatsächlich rechtswidrig Daten an A*anio weitergegeben haben sollte - wie es bei manchen ja danach aussieht?


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2005)

*Re: Anzeige*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> TomBo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denk an das Fernmeldegeheimnis.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2005)

tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine kleine anmerkung noch: man sollte vorsichtig sein "betrug" anzuzeigen, sondern besser "verdacht auf betrug", da gibts nämlich irgendsowas, dass man dann auch belangt werden kann


... der genaue Straftatbestand muss den Anzeigenerstatter nicht interessieren, der wird letztendlich von der StA festgestellt. Allein ein Text und dass man sich z. B. betrogen fühlt sowie die Angabe eines Schadens ist ausreichend. Dieses _"irgendwas", von wegen selbst belangt zu werden_, ist unsinnig - jeder, der sich betrogen fühlt, kann selbstverständlich eine Anzeige erstatten.



			
				tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem muss man die firmen immer mit dem korrekten und vollständigen namen mit gesellschaftsform (gmbh usw.) bezeichnen, oder man muss abkürzende bezeichnungen vereinbaren


...man muss als Anzeigenerstatter dahingehend überhaupt nichts. Es ist die Sache der ermittelnden Behörden, die Umstände, Tasachen und genauen Konstruktionen festzustellen. So ist es z. B. falsch, eine Anzeige gegen eine Firma zu erstatten, da die Verfolgung juristischer Personen nicht möglich ist, sondern nur deren Vertreter (z. B. ein Geschäftsführer). Aber wie schon gesagt, derartige Details vorzuermitteln ist nicht die Aufgabe eines Anzeigenerstatters.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Und dann gibt´s bei der Strafanzeige natürlich noch die möglichen straf- und zivilrechtlichen Folgen einer Falschanzeige zu beachten  und nun auf zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle.
VdHL


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2005)

Vor-dem-Handeln-Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Falschanzeige


Was ist das bittschön? 





> Verleumdung?
> Falsche Verdächtigung?
> Vortäuschen einer Straftat?


Im Zusammenhang mit dem > HIER < veröffentlichten Sachverhalt bzw. den Erklärungen in den Threads um Avanio wohl eine eher zu vernachlässigende Größe.


----------



## rolf76 (7 November 2005)

Vor-dem-Handeln-Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann gibt´s bei der Strafanzeige natürlich noch die möglichen straf- und zivilrechtlichen Folgen einer Falschanzeige zu beachten


Wer nur zutreffende Tatsachen angibt, hat nichts zu befürchten. Denn der Staatsanwaltschaft obliegt es, aus den zutreffenden Tatsachen einen Verdacht abzuleiten. Zivilrechtliche oder strafrechtliche Folgen einer Anzeige zutreffender Tatsachen sind mir nicht bekannt, ich lasse mich aber gerne von vor-dem-handeln-leser belehren!


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2005)

Vor-dem-Handeln-Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann gibt´s bei der Strafanzeige natürlich noch die möglichen straf- und zivilrechtlichen Folgen einer Falschanzeige zu beachten  und nun auf zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle.
> VdHL


Diese Aussage ist juristisches Blech. Aber schaut es Euch selber an. Hervorhebungen sind von mir.

vgl. § 164 StGB Falsche Verdächtigung


> § 164 StGB
> Falsche Verdächtigung
> 
> (1) Wer einen anderen bei einer Behörde oder einem zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen zuständigen Amtsträger oder militärischen Vorgesetzten oder öffentlich *wider besseres Wissen einer rechtswidrigen Tat oder der Verletzung einer Dienstpflicht in der Absicht verdächtigt,* ein behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche Maßnahmen gegen ihn herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> ...



§ 187 StGB Verleumdung


> § 187
> Verleumdung
> 
> Wer *wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet*, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



§ 145dStGB Vortäuschen einer Straftat 


> § 145d
> Vortäuschen einer Straftat
> 
> (1) *Wer wider besseres Wissen einer Behörde oder einer zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen zuständigen Stelle vortäuscht,*
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (7 November 2005)

Vor-dem-Handeln-Leser schrieb:
			
		

> und nun auf zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle.


Wenn man ohnehin eine schriftliche Anzeige verfasst, kann man diese nach §158 StPO auch an die Staatsanwaltschaft schicken. Dadurch kann man sich überflüssige Diskussionen ersparen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Hallo Greenhorn, ich habe Dein „Interesse“ fast übersehen.
Ich vermute aber, dass meine Antwort nicht hierher passt. Die letzte Version vom Smartsurfer habe ich, und das mache ich übrigens mit jedem Programm, das ich deinstalliere, 
unter: 
Start / Ausführen / „regedit“ eintippen und HKEY Local Machine / Software / Web.de gelöscht.

Nun zu Deinem Interesse an dem Gebührenwächter Sense Connect:
Ich musste selber erst viel rumprobieren, jetzt funktioniert es.

1. unter „Kosten“ das Verbindungs-Protokoll aufrufen, dann ganz oben das Symbol „Protokoll
    im CSV - Format exportieren“ anklicken und in einen beliebigen Ordner speichern.
2. In der geöffneten Datei
    die Spalte A abwärts nach unten markieren und
    Daten / Text in Spalten / Getrennt /weiter / Semikolon / weiter anklicken
3. die Spalte „Standard – Kosten“ markieren und weitere anklicken
4. unter „Dezimaltennzeichen“ einen „Punkt“ eingeben und ok und fertigstellen 

Bei Schritt 3 von 3 kann man Spalten nicht importieren, z. B. die IP-Adresse und User.
Dazu markiert man nacheinander die Spalte und klickt in „Spalten nicht importieren“.  
Übrigens kann man bei Sense Connect auch seine eigenen Tarife ganz einfach übernehmen,das finde ich praktisch.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

*Re: Grundgebühr*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's, wenn Callando noch diesen eigenen Dienst Callisa zur weiteren Verwirrung ins Spiel brächte ... :vlol:



Das heißt wir müssen Callisa auch noch aus den LCRs entfernen. Schließlich wollen wir Callando nicht weiter unterstützen, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

*Firmendschungel*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt wir müssen Callisa auch noch aus den LCRs entfernen. Schließlich wollen wir Callando nicht weiter unterstützen, oder?



Zu Callando gehören noch so einige Dienste:
flat4you: ht*p://www.flat4you.de/
callisa: ht*p://www.callisa.de/index.php?inhalt=impressum
callero: ht*p://www.callero.de/kontakt/impressum.html
quickdial:ht*p://www.quickdial.de/index.php?inhalt=impressum
callando: w*w.callando.de od. ht*p://www.callando-telecom.de/ od. w*w.callandofon.de
[...] :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist der Wahnsinn welch ein Umfang diese {edit]  angenommen hat.
Ich habe mal aus Spass meinen Bruder gefragt ob er mal seine Telekomrechnung inspizieren koenne und siehe da :

Anzahl der [edit]  := Anzahl der [edit]  + 1

Da bleibt mir doch glatt die Spucke weg.
Ich hab langsam das Gefühl ich könnte jeden mit ISDN-Internet befragen, und bekäme eine positive Antwort

Da würde ich mal am liebsten vorbeifahren bei diesem Club und 
persönlich vorsprechen. Also quasi die Exekutive stärken, da die Judikative zu überlastet ist - von der Legislative ganz zu schweigen.

Und nochwas - hier kann man in jedem Fall von [edit]  sprechen - halbwegs gesunder Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt. Da brauch
es keine juristisch gequirlten Diskussionen, die mit Übervorsicht formulierte Texte generiert 

In diesem Sinne

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
"Da brauch
es keine juristisch gequirlten Diskussionen, die mit Übervorsicht formulierte Texte generiert "
dann ist das Forum nicht der geeignete Ort für dich. 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> @"Gast",
> unter diesem Link kannst du dir die Einzelverbindungsnachweise von deinen Telefonica-Verbindungen  anzeigen lassen. Du musst dich allerdings erst registrieren, was aber offensichtlich nix kostet.
> 
> Telefonica-Tarife sind übrigens u.a. die meOme-Tarife, welche schon in der Vergangenheit durch wilde Preissprünge negativ aufgefallen sind. Ich hatte sie deshalb vorsichtshalber aus meiner Smartsurfer-Liste entfernt. Leider ist der Discountsurfer bei Weitem nicht so benutzerfreundlich :cry:
> ...



danke greenhorn, seit wann werden dann die telefonica tarife unter diesen namen und nicht unter me0me und so aufgelistet.???. also ich habe beide namen noch auf der rechnung.
deshalb dachte ich es wäre auch wieder so etwas wie anavio


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Hi,

auch ich bin durch SmartSurfer Callando-Geschädigter.
Habe heute auf meiner Oktoberrechnung einen August-Posten von 4,50 Euro gefunden. Anruf bei der T-Com brachte nur Info, dass ich heute schon dritter Anrufer sei, aber man können den Betrag nicht mehr stonieren.

Jetzt habe ich dieses Forum entdeckt, allerdings ist das so viel Text, dass ich nicht mehr ganz durchsteige. Deshalb ein paar Fragen:

1.) Anscheinend bin ich ja mit Callando unverschämterweise bei meiner ersten Einwahl einen Vertrag eingegangen. Muss ich diesen kündigen, weil mir nun monatlich 4,50 Euro abgebucht werden wird? Wenn ja, wo und wie?

2.) Kann ich meine 4,50 Euro bzw. 5.25 Euro Netto wieder bekommen, wenn ja wie? Ich habe keinen Rechtsschutz.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und blick bei dem ganzen Juristendeutsch und den vielen *** die bei mir erscheinen und den Text unleserlich werden lassen, nicht mehr durch.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und blick bei dem ganzen Juristendeutsch und den vielen *** die bei mir erscheinen und den Text unleserlich werden lassen, nicht mehr durch.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=303
"Tipps für Betroffene" 
alles was darüber hinaus geht, wäre  unerlaubte Rechtsberatung, um´s Lesen kommst du nicht herum..

cp


----------



## Revilok (7 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Kann ich meine 4,50 Euro bzw. 5.25 Euro Netto wieder bekommen, wenn ja wie? Ich habe keinen Rechtsschutz.



Zu Frage 1.) empfehle ich die bisherigen Seiten - müßte selbst suchen bzw. länger erläutern.

Zu Frage 2.) wenn die Abbuchung durch die Telekom noch nicht länger als 6 Wochen her ist, kannst Du Deine Bank/Sparkasse beauftragen, eine sog. Rücklastschrift vorzunehmen, also das Geld komplett zurückbuchen zu lassen. Wichtig: Du mußt die restlichen (korrekten) Posten dann manuell überweisen und dabei (GANZ WICHTIG !!!) sagen, welcher Posten ausgelassen wurde, also z.B. Rechnung vom 09.09.2005 außer Avanio (Pos. 4 auf Rechnung). Ansonsten wird der überwiesene Betrag ANTEILIG auf die jeweiligen Anbieter aufgeteilt -> Mahnungen aller anderen Provider.

Ist die Abbuchung länger als 6 Wochen ab Buchungsdatum her, ist die Rücklastschrift juristisch auch noch machbar, aber könnte mehr Widerstand der Bank bedeuten.

Nachtrag: Es könnte sein, daß Dir die Telekom - wie bei mir - die Rücklastschriftkosten in Höhe von 3,95 Euro in Rechnung stellt. Daher am besten vorher mit Telekom dieses Vorgehen absprechen - die sollen es avanio in Rechnung stellen. Mir wurden die Kosten später von der Telekom wieder erlassen.


----------



## rolf76 (7 November 2005)

*ulliz spricht klartext*

In einem anderen Forum spricht der Geschädigte wohltuenden "ulliz"  Klartext über das avanio-System und die Frage, ob man sich dagegen wehren sollte.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

*Callando/ Avanio wollen doch nur unser Bestes*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> auch ich bin durch SmartSurfer Callando-Geschädigter.
> Habe heute auf meiner Oktoberrechnung einen August-Posten von 4,50 Euro gefunden. Anruf bei der T-Com brachte nur Info, dass ich heute schon dritter Anrufer sei, aber man können den Betrag nicht mehr stonieren.
> ...



Habe 2Mal Callando von der Dt.Telekom-Rechnung nehmen lassen und nach der 1.Mahnung an NN per Mail erklärt das Avanio in der Aufklärungspflicht steht. Alles immer in Kopie an alle Beteiligten.Warte im übrigen auch erstmal ab und hoffe das man mit der Avanio/Callando-Masche nicht durchkommt. Sonst muss man in Zukunft bei jedem Autohändler u.s.w. befürchten das der seine AGB rückwirkend ändert und ein Auto auf den Hof stellt (durch Ihren einmaligen Kauf...........)

Haltet durch Leute!!!


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

*Bloss nicht unterbuttern lassen !!!!!*

Hallo liebe Mitgeschädigte,

erst mal möchte ich dieses Forum nutzen, um DANKE zu sagen:

Danke an die Deutsche Telekom, die immer nett, freundlich und sehr interessiert war. Mir haben sie keine Gebühren für Stornierungen  in Rechnung gestellt. 

Danke an alle, die in diesem Forum ihre Beiträge eingestellt haben. Es ist immer gut zu wissen, dass man nicht allein ist. Besonderen Dank für die Muster, Links und Tipps zu dem Thema. Es hat mir sehr dabei geholfen, zu wissen, wie ich mit dieser blöden Sache umzugehen habe.

Im Moment bin ich in der Phase: 1. Mahnung von Nexnet

Ich hatte Glück. Mir hat jemand ´ne Hardcopy von der "alten" avanio.net-Homepage geschickt. Dafür möchte ich mich auch hier noch einmal ganz herzlich bedanken !!! Sehr aufschlussreich! Auf den ersten Blick keine Rede von monatlichen Gebühren. Werde ich zur fundierten Beweisaufnahme entsprechend nach Dresden weiterleiten. Vielleicht hilft es ja. 

Leider kann man nicht einmal über die Cache von Google die "alte" avanio.net - HP aufrufen. Einträge sind leider zu aktuell. Brocken kann man aber noch aufrufen:

http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:tBY9xC0LTzAJ:avanio.de/+"vanio.surf"&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&strip=0

Also, großes Lob an dieses Forum und tausend, tausend Dank ...
auch wenn es evtl. doch zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung führt, bin ich froh, dass ich mir so etwas nicht gefallen lassen habe . . .


----------



## rolf76 (8 November 2005)

*Re: Bloss nicht unterbuttern lassen !!!!!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat jemand ´ne Hardcopy von der "alten" avanio.net-Homepage geschickt. Dafür möchte ich mich auch hier noch einmal ganz herzlich bedanken !!! Sehr aufschlussreich! Auf den ersten Blick keine Rede von monatlichen Gebühren. Werde ich zur fundierten Beweisaufnahme entsprechend nach Dresden weiterleiten.


Möchte ich auch haben, um meine Anzeige bei einer anderen Staatsanwaltschaft zu füttern! Kann man hier nicht ein paar Seiten einstellen?


----------



## helmutw (8 November 2005)

*Nexnet Fax funktioniert nicht*

Hallo Leute,

wollte gerade nach 2. Mahnung an NN ähnliches Schreiben wie von "Sportfreund2004" (Danke für die Ideen!)  per Fax senden. Sowohl die Berliner Nummer als auch die 01805-Nummer geben keine Antwort ("Dienst  oder Dienstmerkmal nicht möglich"). Haben die Ihre Faxgeräte abgeschaltet?

Wer kennt eine Alternative ausser Einschreiben (zu teuer!)?

Helmut


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Hallo helmutw,

ich kann dir genau sagen, warum die nicht mehr erreichbar sind:

Im Moment beginnt fuer diese(s) Unternehmen bzw. deren Kern-Mitarbeiter die sogenannte Hawai - Laola Phase. 

Im Detail kann ich dir diese Phase aus rechtlichen Gründen allerdings nicht schildern,
das überlass ich beruhigt deiner bzw. eurer Phantasie.

MfG Euer Mitgeschädigter und edler Spender des Deutschland-Millionärmaker-Fonds


----------



## TobiToaster (8 November 2005)

*2. Mahnung*

Hallo zusammen!
Habe heute prompt meine 2.Mahnung bekommen. Ähnlich wie schon von anderen beschrieben mit neuen Gebühren und keinerlei Reaktion auf meinen Widerspruch. Das wird einfach unter den Tisch fallen gelassen. Naja, mal abwarten, was noch kommt... :x 

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand außer der 2.Mahnung nochmal was von NEXNET gehört oder schickt die irgendeine schlechtbezahlte Aushilfskraft stur raus, während sich die Verantwortlichen die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lassen? Ich hoffe dieses Kasperletheater hört bald auf. Ist schließliche meine kostbare Zeit, in der ich mich mit diesem Mist beschäftigen muss.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

*Re: Nexnet Fax funktioniert nicht*

Hi!



			
				helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl die Berliner Nummer als auch die 01805-Nummer geben keine Antwort ("Dienst  oder Dienstmerkmal nicht möglich"). Haben die Ihre Faxgeräte abgeschaltet?



Da liegt wohl eine Fehlkonfiguration vor. Bei ISDN gibt es die Dienstkennungen Telefon, Fax, Modem etc. Nur kompatible Geräte werden verbunden - ein Telefon also nicht mit einem Faxgerät. Dann kommt die angegebene Meldung.

Viele Selber-Installierer wissen nicht, daß es diese Dienstkennungen gibt und lassen deshalb den Fax-Port an der ISDN-Anlage ein "Telefon" sein. Folge: keine Verbindung (in beide Richtungen) mit einem Faxgerät. Profis stellen in der Regel das Gerät korrekt ein - es gibt aber auch Gegenbeispiele.
Abhilfe: Mit dem Fehler des Anderen rechnen und selber den Fax-Port auf "Kombigerät" stellen - das kann mit Telefon und Fax verbunden werden.

Btw: Bei der hier zu Debatte stehenden Firma suche ich den Fehler erst mal nicht bei mir! (SCNR)


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

Sicher schon gepostet, aber immer wieder gut zu lesen:
http://www.netzeitung.de/wirtschaft/ratgeber/365833.html


> In einer Pressemitteilung vom 1. August der Firma hieß es übrigens: «Mit unseren innovativen Avanio.net Tarifen möchten wir ein neues Zeitalter bei Internettarifen
> einläuten! Avanio ist einfach, fair und günstig. Auf teure Zeitfenster, versteckte und
> teure Einwahlgebühren verzichten wir bewusst (...) Und unsere Tarife ändern sich nicht alle drei Tage!»


 :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Könnte der Wirbel um avanio und die die neuerdings im Smartsurfer angebotenen "günstigen" Tarife irgendwie zusammenhängen?

Ich meine damit, wer die aktuellen "günstigen" Tarife im Smartsurfer mit denen des Vormonats anschaut, ist sehr geneigt den Smartsurfer zu deinstallieren und einen anderen Programm zu benutzen. Das hätte zur Folge, dass einer auch das interne Kostenprotokoll rauswirft (ebenso, wie er seine Monate alten Telefonrechnungen wegwirft). 
Wer bis jetzt immer noch nicht gemerkt hat, dass er Clubmitglied ist, ist dann völlig auf die  Informationspolitik von der Telekom, Callando, avanio, nexnet angewiesen.


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Wäre reine Spekulation. Treffender ist allerdings, dass Web.de und ihr Produkt SmartSurfer den Besitzer gewechselt haben. Wie alle anderen ISP auch setzt man volle Breitseite auf DSL in allen Haushalten. Internet per Modem wird sich mMn ohnehin nicht mehr lange halten können.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Internet per Modem wird sich mMn ohnehin nicht mehr lange halten können.


Immer mit der Ruhe, so  schnell schiessen die Preussen nicht 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65827


> Jeder vierte deutsche Haushalt ist mit DSL versorgt
> Laut Bundesverband Informationswirtschaft, Telekommunikation und neue Medien (Bitkom) boomt der DSL-Markt in Deutschland auf Rekordniveau. Der Verband prognostiziert, dass Ende 2005 rund zehn Millionen Haushalte mit einem DSL-Anschluss versorgt sind. Das wären 50 Prozent mehr als Ende 2004. Für das Jahr 2006 rechnet der Branchenverband mit weiteren drei Millionen Neuanschlüssen


d.h zur Zeit 25% mit sicherlich weiter steigender Tendenz 
Für den Gelegenheitssurfer (und das sind Millionen) lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.
Nicht jeder hängt den ganzen Tag im I-Net wie du...

cp


----------



## Greenhorn (8 November 2005)

Ex-Smartsurfer? schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte der Wirbel um avanio und die die neuerdings im Smartsurfer angebotenen "günstigen" Tarife irgendwie zusammenhängen?


Auch wenn es immer wieder (z.B. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen) behauptet wird: Es sind nicht nur Benutzer des Smartsurfers betroffen!!! Ebensogut könntest du irgendwelche Zusammenhänge mit oleco, Discountsurfer etc. vermuten ...



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alle anderen ISP auch setzt man volle Breitseite auf DSL in allen Haushalten.


Es gibt auch Gegenden in Deutschland, wo kein DSL möglich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Ex-Smartsurfer? schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine damit, wer die aktuellen "günstigen" Tarife im Smartsurfer mit denen des Vormonats anschaut, ist sehr geneigt den Smartsurfer zu deinstallieren und einen anderen Programm zu benutzen. Das hätte zur Folge, dass einer auch das interne Kostenprotokoll rauswirft (ebenso, wie er seine Monate alten Telefonrechnungen wegwirft).



Na und? Das dient sowieso nur einem selber als "Erinnerungshilfe", wann man sich womit eingewählt hat. Fakt ist, dass über offenes Call-by-Call keine Clubmitgliedschaft begründet werden kann. Sollen die _mir_ doch erst mal nachweisen, dass ich nach Umstellung der AGB eine Einwahl getätigt habe! Meine "Erinnerungshilfe" behauptet das Gegenteil, nämlich nur drei Einwahlen _Anfang Juni_! Also kommt in meinem Fall noch erschwerend hinzu, dass die mich rückwirkend -- und damit unberechtigt -- mit einer Grundgebühr belasten wollen!


----------



## helmutw (8 November 2005)

*Faxnummer???*

*Hallo,

gibt es niemanden, der ein Fax an NN gesendet hat und eine gültige Nummer hat???*


----------



## SEP (8 November 2005)

Schrei doch nicht so ...

Vom Impressum derer Internetseite: Fax: 030 - 726 297-100


----------



## helmutw (8 November 2005)

Die funktioniert ja auch nicht! Genauso wie die teure 01805 die auf der Mahnung steht (jetzt wieder leise).


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

http://www.dastelefonbuch.de/


> nexnet GmbH 	Am Borsigturm 12 	13507 Berlin 	*01802 63 96 38 Fax *


 Impressum und Kontaktseite  weisen  dies als Faxnummer aus  
http://www.nexnet.de/kontakt.htm
http://www.nexnet.de/impressum.htm


> Fax: 030 - 726 297-100


Falls keine  der Nummern funktioniert, könnte man auf den Gedanken  kommen,
 dass man keine Faxerreichbarkeit wünscht

PS:   
http://www.tk-anbieter.de/0180/tarife.php


> 01802	Festnetz/Telekom+Arcor	6 Cent je Anruf



PPS: Aus einer Werbeseite eines Gemeinschaftprojekts  von Nexnet 


> Portrait NexNet:
> Die NexNet GmbH mit Sitz in Berlin ist Abrechnungsspezialist im Massengeschäft.
> Zahlungs- und Abrechnungsprozesse werden einfach, zuverlässig und wirtschaftlich gestaltet.


 :gruebel:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

http://www.eco.de/servlet/PB/menu/1218307_l1/


> und ca. 260.000 Mahnschreiben monatlich hat sich NEXNET als Clearinghouse
> seit mehreren Jahren im deutschen Markt etabliert.


das hieße rund 13000 Mahnschreiben (5 Tage Woche) pro Tag...

da wird das mit einer Faxnummer schwierig....

cp


----------



## SEP (8 November 2005)

helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Die funktioniert ja auch nicht! Genauso wie die teure 01805 die auf der Mahnung steht (jetzt wieder leise).


Mein Telefon sagt bei 030 - 726 297-100 laut und deutlich im Lautsprecher: brrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

hi,

bin wie so viele viele andere auch in der phase der ersten mahnung.

nun wie sied ihr dann weiter vorgegangen? schrieb an nexnet mit welchen inhalt?

antwort wäre super, bin ingenieur und kein jurist...........smile


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

*was tun (beim callando/avanio-[...])?*

Nun ja, ich bin auch via "teltarif.discountsurfer" - angeblich keine Verbindung teurer als 2,99 cent und 9,99 cent Einwahlgebühr, in diese Tariffalle reingestolpert.* Für 3 Minuten surfen 4,50 Euro zu verlangen, ziemlich frech.*

Von einem "Abo" mit 4,50 Euros Grundgebühr stand bei teltarife.de-discountsurfer natürlich nix.

Geht mal davon aus, daß die die 4,50 Euretten so kalkuliert haben: 
 :evil: teuer genug, um sich selbst kräftig die Taschen vollzuschaufeln
  billig genug, um es den Kunden (zumindest die Vielsurfer)es im Alltagsgeschäft nicht merken zu lassen 
  und billig genug, um den Kunden das "sich zur Wehr setzen" als ökonomisch sinnlos erscheinen zu lassen (wer streitet schon stundenlang um 4,50 Euronen...)

Was tun?

*NICHT ZAHLEN.* Ist ja wohl klar. Und zwar so:

a) Bei den Tele [edit] (wie ich es tat) die Einzugsermächtigung, falls überhaupt erteilt, widerrufen und die Rechnung insgesamt zurückbuchen lassen (das kostet euch nix, hier ist der Verbraucherschutz auf unserer Seite).

b) den um den [edit] betrag verminderten Rechnungsbetrag überweisen und dabei angeben, auf welchen Anbieter hierbei die Kürzung bezieht.

Die Tele[edit]teilen dies callando mit, und auch gemäß den AGB unseren Namen/Anschrift.

c) Und nun suchen wir uns einen befreundeten Rechtsanwalt, der die dann bald eintrudelnden Mahnschreiben der callando/aviano-Crew kontert. Und zwar gebührenpflichtig.

Ich denke, nur so kommen die Jungs dort zur Raison.

Rechtlich ist die Sache simpel: wer eine wiederkehrende Leistung via Netz vertickt, ist voll in der ganzen Chose wie AGB-Mitteilungspflicht, 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht usw. drin. All dies haben die callando/aviano-Jungs (ganz bewußt) mißachtet.

Und daher werden sie ihre Forderung vor Gericht nie durchsetzen können.

Wir dagegen können ihnen den versuch, das Geld bei uns zu holen, so teuer wie irgend möglich machen. Nur so zwingt man diese [edit] zum Einlenken, bzw. dazu, in Zukunft solches unseriöses Gebaren zu unterlassen.

Und @ gast ( Erstellt: Di, 08.11.2005, 18:42):

Mahnungen in diesem Zusammenhang kannst Du komplett ignorieren, wenn es um die *Abo*gebühr geht. Denn die ist unberechtigt. Wenn (was ich bei so Beträgen nie erwarte, die Vorlaufkosten wären viel zu hoch) callando/aviano einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid anstrengt, dann allerdings mußt Du reagieren, und zwar mit den im Bescheid angegebenen Rechtsmitteln. Sonst erkennt das Gericht ohne weitere Prüfung an, und die haben einen Titel gegen Dich. Wie gesagt, ich rechne bei Beträgen von 4,50 Eus nicht damit, denn die müssen die Gerichtskosten, die ein Vielfaches betragen, zunächst vorfinanzieren. Selbst wenn die bei jedem Zehnten User damit durchkämen (weil der die Fristen für die Rechtsmittel verpennt) wäre das kein lohnendes "Geschäft"...


Gruß von Ulli

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

danke, 

so oder so ähnlich hab ich mir das vorgestellt. werde nun mal nen kumepl aktivieren der jura studiert (ok examen fehlt noch aber ist dran)


----------



## Crox (9 November 2005)

Hi,

ich habe heute die T-Com-Rechnung beglichen ohne den Callando-Betrag.
Des Weiteren habe ich ein Einschreiben an Callando verfasst, in dem ich von dem mir wiederrechtlich auferlegten Clubbeitrag fristlos zurücktrete.

Wahrscheinlich wird NN mich nun anmahnen und meine nicht gezahlten "Mitgliedsbeiträge" einfordern. Ich habe keinen Rechtsschutz, kann mir das zum Verhängnis werden, zumal ich wenig von dem Juristendeutsch verstehe.

Und noch was: Kann man eigentlich ehemals web.de - smartsurfer dafür belangen, oder hat der in seiner AGB einen Klausel, dass sich jeder Kunde informieren muss, wie die AGBs der zur Verfügung gestellten Anbieter lauten? Eigentlich dachte ich, web.de habe Tarifverträge mit seinen gelisteten Anbietern abgeschlossen und deshalb sei es besonders sicher mit web.de zu surfen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Telefonnr von A****

Hallo alle miteinander 

unnötig zu schreiben warum ich hier bin .... Ich befinde mich noch in der Anfangsphase, d.h. habe noch keine Mahnung von NN bekommen. Ich denke das wird sich aber bald ändern. 
Als Dresdener habe ich einen kleinen Heimvorteil gegenüber A***. Ich konnte mir die Portogebühren sparen und habe das kündigungsschreiben (allen Verfassern dieser Schreiben hier im Netz sei dank) gleich selbst hingeschafft. A*** sitzt in den Räumen von World wide Bussinescenter (wwbc.de). Wohl der Vermieter. Dieses befindet sich in den obersten Etagen der Altmarktgalerie (recht neuer Einkaufstempel in bester Lage). 
In der obersten Etage angelangt steht man vor verschlossener Tür. Nach dem klingeln fragt dich eine nette Stimme durch die Gegensprechanlage nach deinem Begehr und öffnet dir dann die Tür. Die Stimme gehört zu einer netten Frau hinter einem Empfangstresen die dich dann fragt zu welcher Firma du möchtest. nach kurzem Anruf kam dann auch schon eine Mitarbeiterin von A***. Diese nahm mein Kündigungsschreiben entgegen und bestätigte mir den Empfang. Sie meinte noch daß es besser wäre die 4,50 zu zahlen da ich sonst gemahnt werde. Auf meine Frage ob dieses dann von NN geschieht nickte sie nur. Tja und das wars dann auch schon bei A**. Nach euren Erfahrungen dachte ich mir, daß sich Diskussionen sowieso nicht lohnen und nur meine Nerven strapazieren. 
Natürlich habe ich nebenbei noch die ganz normale Telefonnr von A**erhalten. 
Also falls noch jemand Interesse hat 

wwbc (die Dame am Empfang) 0351/48213301 
A** 0351/48213344 

Nochmals besten dank an alle Verfasser bei denen ich den Text für mein Kündigungsschreiben geklaut habe


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Re: Telefonnr von A****



			
				der dresdener schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sie meinte noch daß es besser wäre die 4,50 zu zahlen da ich sonst gemahnt werde. Auf meine Frage ob dieses dann von NN geschieht nickte sie nur.



Wieso soll ich zahlen , wenn avanio von seiner Forderung aus 'Kulanz'   zurücktritt. Das ist doch das Problem von nexnet mitzubekommen, daß die Forderung nicht mehr besteht. Es ist doch nicht meine Ausfgabe die Firmenkette avanio - callando - nexnet zu informieren. 
Daneben ist es fraglich, ob avanio überhaupt im Auftrag von callando die Clubgebühren kassieren darf, da es sich nicht um Verbindungsentgelte handelt.
Ist es eigentlich möglich NN wg versuchten Betrugs anzuzeigen, da sie gegen besseres Wissen diese Mahnungen verschicken. 

PS: Habe gestern meine 2. Mahnung erhalten.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 November 2005)

*Re: was tun (beim callando/avanio-[...])?*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> c) Und nun suchen wir uns einen befreundeten Rechtsanwalt, der die dann bald eintrudelnden Mahnschreiben der callando/aviano-Crew kontert. Und zwar gebührenpflichtig.


Vorsicht: Die Gebühren entstehen zunächst im Mandatsverhältnis, sind also vom Auftraggeber des Anwalts zu zahlen.
Außergerichtliche Erstattung durch die Gegenseite: kaum (s. einmal hier).

Nur zur Präzision und zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Re: Telefonnr von A****



			
				Ohwei schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich möglich NN wg versuchten Betrugs anzuzeigen, da sie gegen besseres Wissen diese Mahnungen verschicken.



Siehe hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11777&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=705
den ersten, dritten und vierten Beitrag!


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2005)

@ Ohwei

 ...und hier in der Mitte des Schreibens. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Unterschiedliche Behandlung*

Bin inzwischen auch schon bei der 2. Mahnung angelangt und habe daraufhin erneut per E-Mail an alle 3 beteiligte Firmen geschrieben, dass mit mir kein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, somit keine berechtigte Forderung besteht und ich nicht zahlen werde. Bekam dann wieder die Standartantworten, die ihr aus dem Thread schon kennt.

Was mich aber wundert ist, dass ein Bekannter von mir statt per E-Mail sich mit einem Fax an avanio gewendet und mit seinem Anwalt gedroht hat. Nach drei Wochen kam dann ein Entschuldigungsschreiben von avanio und keine Mahnung von NN. Anscheinend sitzen wir doch nicht alle im selben Boot.

Werde jetzt auf jeden Fall den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten und Widerspruch dagegen einlegen.

Gruß

seb


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Fax nexnet*

Nach Anregung im post weiter oben habe ich heute meine Fritz-Faxsoftware auf Ihre Einstellungen überprüft. Wenn man hier auf Fax-->analog umstellt, gehen die Faxe zu nexnet durch (Faxnummer aus dem Impressum).

Hunter


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt wie die Sache endet ...

Ob die Herrschaften aus Dresden , die ja scheinbar ernsthaft in ihrem Büro weiterwerkeln, doch noch n Flug in wärmere Gefilde buchen oder
obs bald einen Einstellungsboom bei Gerichtsvollziehern gibt mit Option auf 1-Euro Jobber als Aushilfen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*avanio / nexnet / callando*

Ist wirklich interessant die vielen Möglichkeiten hier nachzulesen. Ich habe auch schon meine 2te Mahnung. :x   Naja und Einsprüche und Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Dabei kam mir der verückte Gedanke die Post steckt dahinter *g* :lol:  Die verdienen echt viel bei der Anzahl der Betroffenen.   :roll:  Aber im ernst, sicher sind die Einschreiben und Briefe mitlerweile teurer als die 4,50 €, aber ganz ehrlich mir gehts dabei ums Prinzip! 
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das noch nichts bekannt wurde, wie es nach der 2ten Mahnung weiter geht? Ist dann einfach Ruhe? Scheint noch keiner was erfahren zu haben, alle warten ab. :-?

LG Puddis


----------



## knocker (9 November 2005)

*NexNet setzt Beitreibung d.strittigen Betrags bis 31.12.aus!*

Gute Nachrichten?

Ich habe mit Datum 31.10.05 die erste Mahnung von NN erhalten. Daraufhin eine E-Mail an NN verfasst.
Nun bekam ich per E-Mail die Antwort, dass für Reklamationen Avanio zuständig sei und ich erst überweisen müsse, um in den Genuss der versprochenen Kulanzgutschrift zukommen.  :roll: 
Überraschend dann aber die letzten beiden Sätze:

"Aus Kulanz werden wir die Beitreibung des noch offenen Forderungsbetrages bis zum

31.12.2005

aussetzen.

Wir weisen sicherheitshalber darauf hin, dass wir das Mahnverfahren fortsetzen werden, wenn bis zu dem o. a. Zeitpunkt kein Zahlungseingang verzeichnet werden kann."


Auf der 1. Mahnung stand übrigens, dass Sie meine Zahlung (5,22€) innerhalb von sieben Tagen erwarten. Bereits vor Verstreichung dieser Frist nun also die Aussetzung des Betrags bis zum 31.12.05

Positiv: Von den Mahngebühren, die noch auf der 1. Mahnung standen, ist nun auch keine Rede mehr. Fröhlich stimmt mich auch die Formulierung "sicherheitshalber". Nimmt NN nun etwa selbst eine Überprüfung des Falles Avanio/Callando vor oder wie ist diese Aussetzung des Forderungsbetrages zu bewerten?


----------



## KatzenHai (9 November 2005)

*Re: NexNet setzt Beitreibung d.strittigen Betrags bis 31.12.*



			
				Nexnet schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Kulanz werden wir die Beitreibung des noch offenen Forderungsbetrages bis zum
> 31.12.2005
> aussetzen.


Denkbare Erklärung: Die haben so viele Widersprüche bekommen (oder hier lesend dazu gelernt), dass man sich jetzt erst einmal grundsätzlich mit der Mandantschaft einigen möchte, wie weiter zu verfahren ist.
Da man das natürlich nicht schreiben kann, käme die o.a. Formulierung als mögliche Zwischenverfügung glatt in Betracht.

Ist aber von mir jetzt "schummrige Kristallkugel", keine gesicherte Erkenntnis ...


----------



## knocker (9 November 2005)

*Re: NexNet setzt Beitreibung d.strittigen Betrags bis 31.12.*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nexnet schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon möglich. Aber auch denkbar, dass NN die Sache nun selbst mal prüfen lässt, oder? Ich denke mal, dass ein Inkassobüro im Normalfall wohl kaum die Rechtmäßigkeit der übernommenen Forderungen der Mandanten jeweils überprüft (bitte korrigieren, wenn falsch).
Ich bin nun jedenfalls ganz optimistisch, dass das Ding bald durch ist. Nur schade, dass ich bisher 2x Porto für Einschreiben (Avanio/Callando) gezahlt habe (hätte man sicher auch sparen können).


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*avanio /callando / nexnet*

Vorallem glaub ich ist Nexnet ein Licht aufgegangen in Bezug auf eigene Kosten. Das Papier, Porto, antworten auf Einsprüche. In Anbetracht der riesigen Anzahl von betroffenen und derjenigen die dann noch auf die Aufforderung von Nexnet zahlen (können nicht viele sein, sonst wäre die Forderung garnicht erst bei NN gelandet) wird womöglich die Kluft immer größer.

LG Puddis


----------



## Hochsauerländer (9 November 2005)

*Re: NexNet setzt Beitreibung d.strittigen Betrags bis 31.12.*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Denkbare Erklärung: Die haben so viele Widersprüche bekommen (oder hier lesend dazu gelernt), dass man sich jetzt erst einmal grundsätzlich mit der Mandantschaft einigen möchte, wie weiter zu verfahren ist.


Dann hätten die Nexnetten aber mächtig dazugelernt. Ich kanns mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die von selbst mit der Mahnerei aufhören und beim Auftraggeber kluge Fragen bezüglich der weiteren Vorgehensweise stellen. Ich vermute mal, dass avanio bei der Nexnet den Mahnlauf gestoppt hat, um die Rechtslage im eigenen Hause erstmal juristisch genauer zu durchleuchten....


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*avanio/callando etc*

Hallo Leute!

Zuerst herzlichen dank an alle hilfreichen Beiträge in diesem tollen Forum! War schon am Verzweifeln!!
Also: Auch ich bin Geschädigte über smartsurfer. Weiss überhaupt nicht, ob ich mich jemals wirklich bei denen eingewählt hatte...
Aktueller Stand: Hab schon Anfang Oktober schriftlich Widerspruch/Kündigung an avanio per Einschreiben - allerdings ohne Rückschein - geschickt, nicht gezahlt. 
Dann hab ich auf Antwort gewartet, der "Monatsbetrag" tauchte auch auf der neuen Telekom Rechnung wieder auf, auch die erste NN-Mahnung ist da.
Hab also gestern Widerruf/Kündigung mit Verweis auf AV-Schrieb auch an callando geschickt und auch gegenüber NN widerrufen - beides per Einschreiben.
Bin heute morgen dann sogar wider Erwarten beim callando-call center durchgekommen: wurde zur Zahlung aufgefordert, meine Kündigung sei in der Datenbank aber bestätigt. Das wollte man mir aber nicht schriftlich geben - auch auf widerholte Nachfrage nach einer schriftlichen Bestätigung hin nicht. sehr fishy!!!
Was muss ich jetzt tun? Muss ich zum Anwalt? Der Verbraucherzentrale? Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken? Was kann mir im schlimmsten Fall passieren?

Noch eine Frage: wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich die Hauptfirma? callando oder avanio??
Danke für die Hilfe!!
rushdie99


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Passiert was?*

Ich hoffe eher, dass den Nexnetten schon jemand auf die Füße getreten hat. Den Avanionisten muss ähnliches passiert sein, denn nun muss man neuerdings auf deren HP die AGB´s per KLICK akzeptieren, bevor man die Einwahldaten für die verschiedenen Tarife erhält. Es ist also unwahrscheinlicher, dass jetzt jmd. in die Kostenfalle tappt. 

Nach der ersten Mahnung von NN vor gut zwei Wochen und erneuten Widersprüchen bei C + A + NN ist nichts weiter passiert.

Ich warte sehnsüchtig . . .


----------



## Revilok (10 November 2005)

*Re: Passiert was?*



			
				Betroffene Nr. 1 346 785 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe eher, dass den Nexnetten schon jemand auf die Füße getreten hat. Den Avanionisten muss ähnliches passiert sein, denn nun muss man neuerdings auf deren HP die AGB´s per KLICK akzeptieren, bevor man die Einwahldaten für die verschiedenen Tarife erhält. Es ist also unwahrscheinlicher, dass jetzt jmd. in die Kostenfalle tappt.


Das stimmt so leider nicht. Du kommst zu den Einwahldaten, ob Du die AGBs eingesehen hast oder auch nicht. Siehe hier.
Nachdem ich bisher nur alles per E-Mail gekündigt bzw. reklamiert habe, habe ich mich jetzt mal in Kosten gestürzt und ein Fax an Avanio geschickt, damit ich auch diese schriftliche Kulanzkündigung erhalte (und avanio extra Porto zahlen muß :lol

Antwort per Post (Fettdruck und Farbe von mir zur Hervorhebung):

Dresden (PLZ: *01067*), den 04. November 2005, abgestempelt im Briefzentrum *65* ???



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben. Bitte entschuldigen Sie die teilweise lange Bearbeitungszeit unserer Antwort.
> 
> Schade, dass Sie unsere avanio.net Community nicht überzeugen konnte. Seit dem 02.08.2005 bieten wir hier interessante Zusatzdienste an. Mit Ihrer *ersten Einwahl über die Einwahlrufnummer 019351515 *haben Sie sich hierbei automatisch registriert und sind avanio.net Community Mitglied geworden.



Lange Bearbeitungszeit - kein Wunder bei so vielen Widersprüchen.
Nach meinen Telefonunterlagen habe ich mich übrigens nie bei avanio eingewählt, sondern lediglich im Juli bei Callando. Haben die also möglicherweise meine Daten in rechtswidrigerweise weitergegeben? Ich weiß es nicht.



> *Aufgrund Ihres Schreibens *haben wir Ihre avanio.net Community gekündigt und bestätigen Ihnen hiermit, dass Sie mit der *Rufnummer 089... *kein avanio.net Community Mitglied mehr sind. Aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht werden wir auf einer der nächsten T-Com Abrechnungen über unseren Billing-Dienstleister *callando *eine Kulanzgutschrift einreichen und Ihnen den jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag erstatten. Wir hoffen, dass wir somit in Ihrem Sinne handeln.



Aufgrund welches meiner Schreiben? Das mit de Drohung der Strafanzeige (die ich aber tatsächlich schon vor ca. 5 Wochen erstattet habe)?
Werden jetzt Personen Mitglied dieser Community oder Rufnummern?

Aber jetzt kommt die Härte:


> *Bitte beachten Sie aber, dass Sie unsere avanio.net Community Tarife nicht mehr nutzen sollten. Bei einer erneuten Einwahl werden Sie automatisch wieder Mitglied.*
> 
> Wir danken ...



Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich nie wieder die 01075-Vorwahl, Callando oder  Avanio nutzen werde - schon allein deswegen, weil ich seit Ende Juli nur DSL nutze.

Mein Anwalt hat übrigens gemeint, daß Nexnet *keinerlei *Rechte mir gegenüber hat, solange die mir keine Abtretungsurkunde vorgelegt haben. Warte ich also mal auf Mahnung 3, 4, ... (Portokosten ) oder Mahnbescheid, dem ich dann natürlich sofort widerpreche.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

könnte mir jemand helfen ? Wie soll den text zum wiederspruch beim callando aussehen?
danke 
Soto


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2005)

*Re: avanio/callando etc*



			
				rushdie99 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage: wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich die Hauptfirma? callando oder avanio??



Theoretisch ist das wohl anscheinend die Avanio GmbH & Co. KG. Diese ist (angeblich) Kundin der Callando Telekom GmbH, die ihrerseits wiederum die Abrechnung durchführt. Wie das Innenverhältnis der beiden Firmen zu bewerten ist, braucht den Endkunden vorerst nicht zu interessieren. Allerdings würde mich persönlich dieses Innenverhältnis in die andere Richtung auch nicht interessieren, da die Callando ja der Forderungssteller für den Produktgeber "avanio" ist. Hätte ich Einwendungen gegen eine Rechnung, würde ich die an den jenigen senden, der auf der T-Com-Rechung als "anderer Anbieter" Geld von mir will. Das Argument: "...wenden Sie sich an Avanio, wir sind nur das Abrechungsunternehmen", würde ich nicht gelten lassen.

Das Ganze insbesondere wegen der Tatsache, da der Geschäftsführer der Callando angeblich wohl persönlich in Dresden mit anpackt.
Aus: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=125871#125871


			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Den Name T. R. trägt ja nun auch ein Mitarbeiter der avanio in Dresden, nämlich genau der, der die zwei Kolleginnen vor Ort eingearbeitet hatte.


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2005)

http://www.berlin-bookmarks.de/nw/article/WorldWideWeb/1130872320.html
interessanter Beitrag mit nützlichen Tipps zum Thema 


> Legal ist das Ganze natürlich nicht, aber wenn man beispielsweise 100.000 x 4,50
> Euro in Rechnung stellt und die Hälfte der Leute zahlt, bekommt man jeden Monat 225.000 Euro
> für nix. Nicht schlecht - oder ?


http://www.ciao.de/callando_de__Test_3012211
ein Erfahrungsbericht, der sich mit dem deckt, was hier geschildert wird 

j.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auch ein Betroffener von dieser Callando/Avanio-Masche. Und habe es leider erst gestern durch Zufall bemerkt. 
Meine Fragen: Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich jetzt noch, um die Sache rückgängig zu machen? Ist es möglich, dass ich mein Geld wiederbekomme?
Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich mit welchem Anbieter über den Smartsurfer online war. Vor allem hatte ich am 01. und 02. August Prüfungen und war da eigentlich eher gar nicht online. 

Ich habe mir nur mal ein paar der vielen Seiten hier durchgelesen und keine Lust, mich durch alles zu wühlen. Wie ist denn jetzt überhaupt die Lage? Zwecks diesen [edit] anzeigen o.ä.?

Gruß!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (10 November 2005)

*Strafanzeige*

Hallo! 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand was von seiner Strafanzeige gegen Avanio gehört? Ich hab da nicht so die Erfahrungen mit, hab meine Anfang Oktober gemacht und hätte jetzt mal gedacht, dass ich zumindest so was krieg wie "wird bearbeitet" oder ähnlich?!


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2005)

*Re: Strafanzeige*



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab meine Anfang Oktober gemacht und hätte jetzt mal gedacht, dass ich zumindest so was krieg wie "wird bearbeitet" oder ähnlich?!


Wenn Du nicht in Dresden oder Wiesbaden Anzeige erstattet hast, gibt es evtl. nur eine s. g. "_Abgabenachricht_" zu Deiner Kenntnisnahme.
Zwischenstandmeldungen gibt es i. d. R. nie, evtl. aber eine (vorerst abschließende) "_Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens_" oder eine "_Einstellungsverfügung_" der StA, am Ende der Ermittlungen.
Auch wenn in der Öffentlichkeit schon einige Sachstandsmeldungen (wie z. B. die Einstellung des Verfahrens von Girgel) dargestellt sind, so heißt das nicht, dass nicht an anderen Stellen an der Sache gearbeitet wird. Aber allen Betroffenen sollte klar sein, dass die Mühlen des Gesetzes sehr langsam aber letztendlich zumeist gründlich mahlen - aus der zeitlichen Perspektive betrachtet steht die Analyse des Phänomens "avanio" mMn erst ganz am Anfang.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

*T-Kom zieht die Gebühr ein*

Hallo Leute!

Ich hatte meine T-Kom Rechnung um den Betrag von
5,22 kürzen lassen!
War auch kein Problem.
Einwand setzen lassen gegen den Betrag von Avanio!
Das war vor ca 1 Monat!!

Heute habe ich festgestellt , dass die T-Kom
eigenmächtig!! den Betrag von 5,22 (1 Monat später)eingezogen hat!
Einfach so, ohne Bescheid zu sagen!

Der Widerspruch ist auch schon längst bei Avanio eingegangen!
Wie kann das sein??Und ich wollte mich selbstverständlich mit denen
weiter auseinandersetzen!

Darf die Telekom  das überhaupt!??
Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein....


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

*Re: Strafanzeige*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du nicht in Dresden oder Wiesbaden Anzeige erstattet hast, gibt es evtl. nur eine s. g. "_Abgabenachricht_" zu Deiner Kenntnisnahme.



Habe auch Anzeige vor einigen Wochen erstattet. Meine habe ich nach Dresden geschickt. Bekommt man da auch eine Antwort, Abgabenachricht o.ä.. Wie lange wird das ungefähr dauern? Werden die Anzeigen eigentlich individuell oder kollektiv behandelt?


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

*Re: T-Kom zieht die Gebühr ein*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich festgestellt , dass die T-Kom
> eigenmächtig!! den Betrag von 5,22 (1 Monat später)eingezogen hat!
> Einfach so, ohne Bescheid zu sagen!



Das wird eher der "Community-Beitrag" für den Folgemonat sein. Du musst dieses Betrag jeden Monat erneut bei der Telekom sperren lassen, da er jeden Monat aufs Neue von Avanio gefordert wird.


----------



## Revilok (10 November 2005)

*Re: T-Kom zieht die Gebühr ein*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich festgestellt , dass die T-Kom
> eigenmächtig!! den Betrag von 5,22 (1 Monat später)eingezogen hat!
> Einfach so, ohne Bescheid zu sagen!


Wenn ausschließlich diese 5,22 Euro abgebucht wurden, laß diese Lastschrift doch einfach zurückgeben (Bank Bescheid geben) oder (besser) sag der T-Com, daß da was schief gelaufen ist und die sollen es Dir wieder gutschreiben (die T-Com macht das im Gegensatz zu anderen Anbietern - will jetzt aber keine Namen nennen :stumm

Außerdem ist es besser, wenn Du direkt bei avanio kündigst und das nicht über die T-Com machen läßt, da die eigentlich diese fragwürdige Community-Clubmitgliedschaft nicht kündigen können (egal ob rechtmäßig oder nicht).


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

Eben wurde bei einem großen Hamburger Provider (F*net) angefragt, warum deren AGBs und die von avanio fast wörtlich identisch sind. Komisch, hat avanio die abgekupfert, oder?

siehe google

Grüsse
Dauergast


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

Daugergast schrieb:
			
		

> Eben wurde bei einem großen Hamburger Provider (F*net) angefragt, warum deren AGBs und die von avanio fast wörtlich identisch sind. Komisch, hat avanio die abgekupfert, oder?



Hab´nachgeschaut; ist schon komisch !


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

*T-Kom Gegühr eingezogen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau!!
Nur der Betrag von 5,22 wurde am 8.11.
einfach so abgebucht!!
Natürlich hatte ich bei Avanio OHNE Anerkennung einer 
Rechtspflicht gekündigt ,und dies auch bestätigt bekommen!

Wenn es sich um eine weitere Club-Gebühr handeln würde,
müsste ich diese 5,22 doch auf der aktuellen T-Rechnung finden!
Dort ist jedoch nichts zu finden.
Nur der Betrag 5,22 ganz allein einfach abgebucht.

Ich habe echt keine Lust  jetzt auch noch mit der Bank 
mich zu beschäftigen, zumal ich dies mit meienm
Einwand letzten Monat doch verhindern wollte!!
Frage mich wirklich , wie so etwas passieren kann!
Scheine auch nicht alleine zu sein.
  hier haben sich auch schon 2 gemeldet,
denen das galeiche passiert ist!
 ww.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?s=ad0c17a10eeb0c9e970bd581e214254e&t=65969&page=8

Mal gespannt ,wie das jetzt noch so weiter geht.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*WICHTIGE LINKS*

Hi Leute,

hab mal für alle, die erst mit dem Thema kürzlich konfrontiert wurden, die wichtigsten Links zusammen gestellt. Hoffe, es hilft:

*PRESSEBEITRÄGE zum THEMA:*

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/19050
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=303
http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/multimedia/index.php/n2005110215432900002
http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/64763
http://www.sat1.de/lifestyle_magazine/planetopia/themen/content/05625/

*JURISTISCHE EINSCHÄTZUNG des Rechtsanwaltes B. G. *

http://www.xdial.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18304.html

*Pressemitteilung der VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZZENTRALE Sachsen zum THEMA : *

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ113166339016898/link200088A.html



> ZITAT: „Weiteren Rat und Hilfe gibt es bei der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen. Am Zentralen Service-Telefon 01805/797777 erfährt man für 12 Cent/Minute montags bis freitags von 9 bis 16 Uhr, wo die nächste Beratungsstelle ist und kann auch gleich einen Beratungstermin vereinbaren. „



*MUSTER für WIDERSPRÜCHE ZUM THEMA (von Betroffenen):*

von „Condor“:http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=ebTI
von „HEFFER“: http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=66964

*MUSTER FÜR STRAFANZEIGEN (von Betroffenen): *

MUSTER  von "lp 900 Rookie": http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?start=180&t=11777
WICHTIG : KOMMENTAR zum Muster von „lp 900 Rookie“: http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=LVbp
MUSTER von „TomBo“ : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12439&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=45

*WETTBEWERSZENTRALE: *

www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 

*BUNDESNETZAGENTUR: *

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de 

*ZUM THEMA „MAHNVERFAHREN“ (allgemein):*
© Industrie- und Handelskammer Region Stuttgart

www.stuttgart.ihk24.de


----------



## Revilok (11 November 2005)

*Re: T-Kom Gegühr eingezogen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau!!
> Nur der Betrag von 5,22 wurde am 8.11.
> einfach so abgebucht!!
> ...
> ...


Dann ist es in der Tat eine erneute Abbuchung des alten avanio-Betrages.
In dem Fall würde ich bei T-Com anrufen (0800-3301020) und die bitten das zu bereinigen. Hast Du seinerzeit der T-Com schriftlich widersprochen, den Betrag an avanio zu überweisen? Bei mündlichen Gesprächen (ähh sind Gespräche nicht immer mündlich ) immer den Namen geben lassen und aufschreiben und der Gegenseite durch Wiederholung des Namens signalisieren, daß Du alles notierst. Wenn Du keine Rückbuchung oder zusagte Gutschrift auf der nächsten Rechnung erhältst, kannst Du noch bis sechs Wochen ab Buchungsdatum (8.11.) kostenlos zurückbuchen lassen. Es könnte höchstens passieren, daß Dir die T-Com die eigenen Rücklastschriftkosten in Höhe von 3,95 Euro in Rechnung stellt, was mir zunächst passiert ist, die ich dann aber wieder zurückerstattet bekommen habe. Danach geht das zwar auch noch, aber ist dann deutlich schwieriger. Bei manchen Banken/Sparkassen geht das alles auch online ohne Aufwand. Würde aber erst das Gespräch mit der T-Com suchen.

Habe selbst übrigens heute die aktuelle Telefon-Rechnung erhalten, auf der mir die Rücklastschriftkosten der T-Com wieder gutgeschrieben wurden (sagte ja schon, daß die T-Com tatsächlich Beträge gutschreibt - im Gegensatz zu anderen Unternehmen  :thumb


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*Re: T-Kom Gegühr eingezogen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte extra dreimal angerufen, damit das auch klar geht!
Wie gesagt , wurde ja auch einbehalten.
Das nächste mal werde ich mir  den Namen
meines Ansprechpartners notieren!; Meine Güte ,auf wen kann man man sich eigentlich heute noch verlassen...

Was mich nur verwundert ist , das einen Monat später dieser
Betrag einfach so vom Konto abgebucht wird!
Da verzweifelt man doch ...  schlägt sich mehr oder weniger 
aus "Prinzip" wegen der 5,22 mit Callando-Avanio rum,
und dann...is doch einfach zum Ko...


----------



## Revilok (11 November 2005)

*Re: T-Kom Gegühr eingezogen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Erstellt: Fr, 11.11.2005, 01:56


Um die Uhrzeit noch wach???

Bei mir kam erst eine Mahnung der T-Com über 3,95 Euro für die Rücklastschrift und 1 Euro Mahnkosten. Nach Telefonanruf von mir wurde mir gesagt, daß sie die Mahnkosten zurücknehmen, dies aber mit den Rücklastschriftkosten nicht geht.

Ca. 3 Wochen später krieg ich einen Anruf der T-Com, daß mir die 3,95 zurückerstattet werden...

Scheinbar gibt es da ein paar Leute, die die Transaktionen da überprüfen - manche kundenfreundlich, manche kundenunfreundlich.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*Re: T-Kom Gegühr eingezogen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich nur verwundert ist , das einen Monat später dieser
> Betrag einfach so vom Konto abgebucht wird!



Als ich die T-Com-Hotline wegen des Einwands angerufen hatte, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich nicht meine Einzugsermächtigung kündigen müsse, sondern dass der Betrag zunächst für 30 Tage durch Setzen eines Einwands gesperrt werden kann. Ich verstehe das also so, dass man nach Klärung der Angelegenheit mit dem Provider (die hier ja leider nicht wirklich gegeben ist) noch die T-Com unterrichten muss, da der Betrag ansonsten automatisch -- wie bei dir geschehen -- eingezogen wird.
Gut dass du mich daran erinnerst! Denn sonst wäre es bei mir in Kürze auch so weit.


----------



## ariadne13 (11 November 2005)

*Bundesamt für Sicherheit weist auf Avanio hin!*

Hallo,  in ihrem neuesten sicherheitsnewsletter schreibt des Bundesamt für Sicherheit über Avanio. Nicht aufschlussreich aber immerhin. Es ist ja wie gesagt ein Sicherheitsnewsletter.



> Wenn Sie sich in all den Turbulenzen einen soliden UEberblick ueber
> die verschiedenen Computerschaedlinge und Abzocker-Programme verschaffen
> wollen, empfehlen wir Ihnen unsere Webseite http://www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de .
> Und natuerlich diesen Newsletter. Spannende Lektuere wuenscht Ihnen
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 November 2005)

*Re: Bundesamt für Sicherheit weist auf Avanio hin!*



			
				BSI schrieb:
			
		

> ... der kann die Mitgliedschaft nach Auskunft der
> Dialerschutz-Experten mit vierwoechiger Frist zum Monatsende und unter Angabe der betroffenen Telefonnummer kuendigen.


So haben das hier "Dialerschutz-Experten" nicht verkündet - die Info ist nicht vollständig. s. hier (worauf sich das wohl bezieht).. Kündigung mag gehen - aber Wehren gegen die Vergangenheit mag auch gehen!


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*Juhuu die Novemberrechnung - Callando sprich mit mir*

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück mit Neuem aus der T-Com Rechnung!

Nach Oktober ist nun auch für November wieder ein "Gruß" aus Dresden für EUR 3,96 (netto) mit drauf. Widerspruch vom Oktober war wohl zu "spät"... Also wieder mit T-Com geplaudert.... Danach dachte ich mir, ich schau mal wie überlastet die Ca*ando Hotline heute ist! Und wie's der Zufall so will, bin ich gleich durchgekommen. Erstaunlich freundlich ist man jetzt in Wiesbaden muss ich sagen. Und jetzt haltet Euch fest, sagt der mir doch glatt, dass er seit Wochen jeden Tag seit acht Uhr in der Früh nichts anderes macht als den Leuten zu sagen warum und weshalb av*nio auf der Rechung auftaucht. Nun gut, ich sag ihm dass ich auch diesmal nicht zahlen werde und frage Ihn warum Ca*ando in seinem Antwortschreiben nicht genau auf meinen Widerspruch eingegangen ist und ich als Privatperson mit 'Damen und Herren' angesprochen werde. Antwort, av*nio ist da Zuständig und dass mit der Anrede hätte nicht sein dürfen. Ich hab ihm dann einfach mal mein >50-seitiges Forumswissen hinreferiert. Sagt mir der Mensch anschließend doch glatt dass ich nicht zahlen soll und vor nexnet keine Angst haben sollte wenn ich eh schon weiß wie der Haase läuft und dass es die Firma a aus D nach seiner Meinung eh nicht mehr lange geben wird, nachdem was er täglich am Telefon zu hören kriegt. Zum Schluss hat er noch mein Buchungskonto überprüft, weil ich wissen wollte, ob die Kündigung schon vermerkt sei. Ja klar und zwei Stornierungen seien auch schon gebucht! Frag ich doch gleich ob dann alles passt. Kurze 'TFT-Pause' - Nein, da ich im Juni! über unterschiedliche Tarife online war wurde ich öfter Mitglied aber dass hat man korrigiert! Ich hab ihn dann gefragt ob die noch ganz sauber sind... "ist doch offensichtlich was da läuft" meinte er etwas gedrückt. Von Arbeitsplatz hat er dann auch noch was gefaselt, aber das hab ich nicht wirklich verstanden, war eher ein missglückter  Witz... Ich meinte nur dass er ja jetzt gelernt hat wie man zu Geld kommt.... Abschließend noch mal die Anmerkung, dass sich dass eh alles bald erledigt und einen Mahnbescheid von nexnet kann er sich nicht vorstellen (bellende Hunde) Telefonat-Ende


Was soll man da noch sagen? Ich lass jetzt den Betrag mal wieder vom rosa Riesen ausbuchen und freue mich meines DSL-Lebens  Allen anderen hier im Forum bei der Gelegenheit einen Gruß aus Schwaben und besten Dank für die vielen nützlichen und auch unterhaltsamen Beiträge!

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*T-Com-Rechnung für November*

Heute kam die Novemberrechnung - wie zu erwarten war - auch diesmal keine Gutschrift von Avanio / Callando.

Glaube kaum, das da überhaupt noch was kommt, war wohl nur eine leere Versprechung.

Zum Glück hatte ich gar nicht erst bezahlt ...


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2005)

*Re: T-Com-Rechnung für November*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> auch diesmal keine Gutschrift von Avanio / Callando.
> 
> Zum Glück hatte ich gar nicht erst bezahlt ...


Es wäre noch viel interessanter, wenn sich mal jemand hier melden würde, dem die Gutschrift versprochen wurde und der dann auch zuvor bezahlt hatte.

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123895#123895 


> ertin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*callando-aviano-Masche*

Also ich hab jetzt von den [...] die Rechnung zurückbuchen lassen (klappte per FAX an meine Bank, binnen 24 h 8)    8) !!) und werde die um den callando-aviano-Betrag (oder sollte ich besser schreiben "[...]" :-? ) reduzierte Summe erneut an die [...] überweisen mit Vermerk "Widerspruch zum Betrag von 4,50 EUR - callando".

Die Routiniers bei der Telekom wissen ja was Sache ist. Bin ja einer von 10.000 [ ...]   .

Ich bleibe dabei, die machen nie und nimmer daraus gerichtliche Mahnverfahren, bei denen sie Vorkasse leisten müssen und letztlich Schiffbruch erleiden :lol: .

Freue mich schon auf [...] Post aus Dresden.

Ulli

_[Postings mit Beleidigungen werden in der Folge kommentarlos gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*wer den Schaden hat......*

Ich weiß ja, wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen... :evil: .

Nun war es bei mir einfach einmal so daß ich über den "discountsurfer" von teltarif.de mich bei einer Firma "callando" oder heißen die "avanio" ich weiß es nicht, für 1 oder 2  Minute/n einwählte und da soll ich nun 4,50 Euro monatlich für eine angebliche Clubmitgliedschaft bezahlen bis an mein Lebensende (bzw. bis ich kündige, bloß von meinem Rechtsverständnis her kann ich eine "nicht eingegangene Mitgliedschaft" gar nicht "kündigen", da es sie ja gar nicht gibt  ).

Jetzt hätte ich da eine Frage an das erlauchte Publikum  : Ist so ein Verhalten Rechtens, ist es möglicherweise ein versuchter Betrug oder ist es ein ganz großes Mißverständnis, da ich, rein zufällig, die Vertragsbedingungen der Firma "avanio", die mir an eine angeblich für mich eingerichtete e-mail-Adresse geschickt wurden, die ich aber gar nicht kenne, da mir davon niemand etwas erzählte, nicht gelesen habe?

Es tut mir leid, ich jedenfalls werde neben dem "Nicht-Zahlen" den hier im Forum bereits beschriebenen Weg zusätzlich gehen und eine Anzeige an die StA Dresden schicken, und dann sollen die das prüfen.

Ulli


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2005)

*Re: wer den Schaden hat......*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ist so ein Verhalten Rechtens, ist es möglicherweise ein versuchter Betrug oder ist es ein ganz großes Mißverständnis


Wenn wir das hier wüssten, wären wir nicht länger Klugscheißer sondern Besserwisser. Aber die passende Antwort gibst Du ja bereits selbst:





			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> ....eine Anzeige an die StA Dresden schicken, und dann sollen die das prüfen.


----------



## Revilok (12 November 2005)

*Re: wer den Schaden hat......*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ist so ein Verhalten Rechtens, ist es möglicherweise ein versuchter Betrug


Ich für meinen Teil habe eine Entscheidung getroffen und bereits vor Wochen eine Anzeige bei der lokalen Polizeidienststelle in München wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs erstattet.

Wenn Du in Deinem Fall der selben Meinung bist, ermuntere ich Dich hiermit selbiges zu tun.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12553



> Avanio-Streit: Bundesnetzagentur kann Betroffenen nicht helfen
> (...)
> In der Vergangenheit war die Bundesnetzagentur schon mehrfach eingeschritten, wenn 0193-Rufnummern für die Abrechnung von Internetinhalten genutzt wurden – eben, weil dies gegen die Zuteilungsregeln verstößt. Anders bei Avanio und Callando: „In dem beschriebenen Fall wird die Rufnummer telekommunikationsrechtlich nur für den Zugang zu einem Onlinedienst genutzt“, gibt Boll die Einschätzung der Behörde wider. Die Frage, ob die Betroffenen richtig und rechtzeitig über den anstehenden Tarifwechsel informiert wurden, ist für die Regulierer nicht relevant: „Hier gibt es keine telekommunikationsrechtlichen Vorgaben durch das TKG. Hier gilt ganz normal das Zivilrecht“, erklärt der Behördensprecher.



Danke, Sascha... kannst ja nichts dafür 

...und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


> sofern die bereits eingeschalteten Ermittlungs- und Strafverfolgungsnehörden nicht doch noch zu einem anderen Schluss kommen


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Es wundert mich nicht, dass die Netzagentur die Zusatzdienste für nicht interessant hält. Ich weiß immer noch nicht wie ich die hätte nutzen können. Warum die mit der Verbindung entstandene unbefristete Dauermitgliedschaft übergangen wurde wundert mich aber schon.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

*Avanio Internetzugang*

Hi Leute,

was ich mich Frage ist, ich habe der T-Com bescheit gesagt, dass Sie mir den Callando-Betrag nicht abziehen sollen, was Anfangs auch geklappt hat, jedoch wurden mir dann am 2005-10-20 doch nochmal 5,22 € von meinem Konto abgezogen. Ich habe letztens bei der T-Com angerufen und nachgefragt, was das soll. Die konnten mir das auch nicht beantworten und haben es zur nochmaligen Bearbeitung weitergeleitet. Ich habe mir eine Störnummer geben lassen, falls am Freitag nämlich noch keine Antwort dies bezüglich kommt, solle ich nochmal anrufen. Ich bin gespannt. Ist euch auch sowas vorgekommen?

Bye euer Clique-5


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio Internetzugang*



			
				Clique-5 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe der T-Com bescheit gesagt, dass Sie mir den Callando-Betrag nicht abziehen sollen, was Anfangs auch geklappt hat...


Damit wurde lediglichj der "Einwand" gesetzt und die Einzelposition aus Wiedervorlage für einen Monat ausgebucht - Du hättest diesen "Einwand" schriftlich als Widerspruch bestätigen müssen.


----------



## Reiner1 (13 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio Internetzugang*

Bei mir hat das (zumindest bislang) ohne weitere schriftliche Bestätigung geklappt. auch nach zwei Monaten sind die Posten nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Die Frage, ob ich die Anweisung auch schriftlich gegenüber der Telekom bestätigen sollte, wurde seitens der Gesprächspartnerin verneint. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio Internetzugang*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage, ob ich die Anweisung auch schriftlich gegenüber der Telekom bestätigen sollte, wurde seitens der Gesprächspartnerin verneint.



Ich wurde sogar extra darauf hingewiesen, dass ich es auch noch schriftlich nachreichen solle. Vielleicht aber auch nur zur Sicherheit?


----------



## Hochsauerländer (14 November 2005)

Alles, was mit der Telekommunikationsbranche zu tun hat, sollte schriftlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Revilok (15 November 2005)

*Ruhe*

Ist ja richtig ruhig geworden hier im Forum. 
Scheinbar keine 3. Mahnungen, Mahnbescheide, oder andere Neuigkeiten.


----------



## rolf76 (15 November 2005)

*Wartezeit*

Ich bin auch am Warten auf eine Mitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe, auf eine Mahnung von nexnet, neue Unternehmensnachrichten aus Dresden...
Meine Musterschreiben-Sammlung von callando und avanio ist jedenfalls schon komplett...  :banned:


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2005)

*Re: Ruhe*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja richtig ruhig geworden hier im Forum.


Nicht nur hier, auch in anderen Foren ist es seit einigen Tagen sehr stark zurückgegangen 
Vielleicht ist es so wie jemand bei teltarif vermutet, dass nach der 2. (erfolglosen) Mahnung von NN 
 erst  mal Ruhe ist.  Ich hab jedenfalls noch kein Posting gefunden, was darüber berichtet,
 was danach geschieht. Ob Nexnet/Callando/Avanio  sich auf gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen
 einlassen werden? (persönlich bezweifle ich das) 

Über erfolgte gerichtliche Mahnbescheide ist jedenfalls (noch) nichts zu lesen
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ113205066100345/link200089A.html
Nach wie vor gilt die Aussage der VBZ Sachsen 


> „Verbraucher, die auf diese Art über den Smartsurfer unfreiwillig Mitglied der avanio.NET
> Community wurden, sollten sich dagegen wehren“, rät Evelin Voß von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.
> In allen diesen Fällen dürfte es der avanio GmbH schwer fallen, die wirksame Einbeziehung
> ihrer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen beim Zustandekommen der Clubmitgliedschaft
> über den Smartsurfer zu beweisen.


cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

*avanio*

Hi Leute!

Is ja der Hammer was da abgeht mit avanio! Hab letzte Woche zufälligerweise auf die Telekom-Rechnung geschaut (mach das nicht so oft, wie sich nun raussstellt ein großer Fehler) und mich über diesen seltsamen Betrag von 4,50 € gewundert. Hab dann gleich mal nach "avanio" gegoogelt und mit Erschrecken festgestellt was die da mit uns treiben  :evil: 
Widerspruchsschreiben und Kündigung hab ich schon verschickt. U.a. auch an die Bundesnetzbehörde.

Da keine Rechnung mehr (bis auf die aktuelle) existiert bei mir, weiß ich auch nicht wie lange avanio/callando diesen Betrag schon bei mir abbucht!! Ich vermute mal, das der Betrag seit August abgebucht wird wegen den AGB-Änderungen... Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben?? 

Achja, Telekom is auch nich besser als avanio! Bei mir stand noch was von "Grundgebühr eco" auf der Rechnung. Ein angeblicher Internetzugang (von dem ich allerdings nichts wusste!!!). Nach einem Anruf bei der T-Online AG war dann aber gleich alles geklärt. Trotzdem mies...

Naja, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht in Sachen avanio  :-? 

Grüße,


Kirsten


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2005)

*Re: avanio*



			
				Kirsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, das der Betrag seit August abgebucht wird wegen den AGB-Änderungen... Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben??


http://onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18302/0    ( Donnerstag, den 18.08.05 ) 
Anfang August dürfte hinhauen 


			
				Kirsten schrieb:
			
		

> U.a. auch an die Bundesnetzbehörde.


das hättest du dir sparen können
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12553


> Von der Bundesnetzagentur haben Betroffene in dem „Tarifstreit“ demnach also
> keine Hilfe zu erwarten. Ihnen bleibt nur, sich zivilrechtlich mit Avanio, bzw. Callando auseinanderzusetzen -


 Die letzte und einzige Pressemeldung auf der HP von avanio stammt vom: 


> 01. August 2005:
> „Mit unseren innovativen avanio.net Tarifen möchten wir ein neues Zeitalter bei
> Internettarifen einläuten! avanio ist einfach, fair und günstig. Auf teure Zeitfenster,
> versteckte und teure Einwahlgebühren verzichten wir bewusst...“, so David Gregor.
> „... Und unsere Tarife ändern sich nicht alle 3 Tage!“


da fehlen  die Realsatire Tags...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2005)

"wir" sind auch im Club... Eine von meiner Frau betreute körperbehinderte Frau aus München bekam von mir gleich zu Beginn der Avaniomeldungen eine Warnung... Sie fand eine 15ct-Abrechnung für callando im Juli und wurde in der Augustabrechnung mit 4,50 Euro beglückt. Sie schickt mir die Tage ihren EVN, dann schau ich mir das an...

Sie hat per mail gekündigt und nun eine Mahnung von Nexnet erhalten. Muss ich mich wohl doch noch etwas intensiver um diesen netten Schweizer kümmern...

Vielleicht kriegt auch die Münchner Polizei Arbeit...


----------



## rolf76 (15 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mich wohl doch noch etwas intensiver um diesen netten Schweizer kümmern...


Ärgerlich für das Opfer, aber ein Glücksfall für das Forum, dass ein  Szenekenner involviert wird (und in der Folge vielleicht auch das Pfäffikon-OT mit weiteren Fakten beliefert? 0 )


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

*Callando GmbH*

Hi, 

ich bin auch einer von den betroffenen und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 

Ich habe bei der Telekom angerufen und den Dienst sperren lassen. 

Jetzt wollte ich wissen was ich weiterhin tun muss damit ich den Betrag wieder zurück erstattet bekomme und wollte euch auch mal fragen was ich Callando am besten schreibe damit der angebliche Vertrag gekündigt ist. 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 

Danke im Vorraus. 

Gruss


----------



## TobiToaster (15 November 2005)

*Callando GmbH*

@Fallenangel:
Am besten mal den Thread  lesen! Sind inzwischen ja auch schon 64 Seiten und so ziemlich jede Variante mit Avanio/Callando/Nexnet durchgekaut.
Ich schätze, dass das Interesse nach einzelnen Erklärungen nicht mehr so groß ist.
Den Anfang zu diesem Thread findest Du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11777

Viel Spaß beim Lesen...


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2005)

eine  Übersicht und Tipps gibts hier :

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=303

cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

allen Forum-Teilnehmenern gilt mein ehrlicher Dank für die vielen guten posts hier!
Habe ca. 10 Std. mit dem Lesen von 65 Seiten des Forums verbracht und fand Antworten auf 1001 Fragen. Auf die folgenden jedoch nicht, aber das könnt Ihr ja noch ändern:

1. Ein "Avanio-Sprecher" (C.S.) bezieht in einem anerkannten C'technik Magazin Stellung, indem er verspricht, unfreiwilligen Mitgliedern die Grundgebühren zu erstatten (#22, S.99), wenn diese die Mehrwertdienste nie genutzt haben. Wie verbindlich darf man solche Worte verstehen? Gesülze oder mit rechtlicher Konsequenz?

2. Bin selbst oft ein -zwei Monate im Ausland ohne zustellfähige Anschrift (Postlaufzeit min. 3 Wochen) und hab' entsprechend viel Ärger mit verpassten Fristen. Mit Engelszungen und Konzilianz konnte ich bisher immer alles retten, aber bei Inkasso geht damit sicher nichts. Kann man eine beliebige Person mit der Widerspruchsaufgabe betrauen oder bedarf es einer notariell beglaubigten Authorisierung mit 23 Durchschriften?

3. Habe mit PC-Fax an Call** und *van*o meine Widersprüche verschickt. Einschreiben hinterher schicken oder genügt das (Teles-Fax mit editierbarem Protokoll)?


----------



## DAU2005 (15 November 2005)

Sorry, war wohl registriert, aber noch nicht angemeldet. Obiger Beitrag war von mir.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2005)

@ Dau2005

Zu 1.) ... wer ist C. S. - poste mal bitte die Quelle des Artikels.
Zu 2.) ... das mit den Vollmachten scheint sinnvoll aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich - die Schreiben werden anscheinend nur sporadisch zur Kenntnis genommen, Hauptsache eine Willensbekundung ist darin enthalten
Zu 3.) ... Geschmacksache, meinem Erachten nach reichts, da angeblich auch in einem Einschreiben nicht immer das drin ist, was versandt worden sein soll.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dau2005
> Zu 1.) ... wer ist C. S. - poste mal bitte die Quelle des Artikels.





			
				Dau2005 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ein "Avanio-Sprecher" (C.S.) bezieht in einem anerkannten C'technik Magazin Stellung, indem er verspricht, unfreiwilligen Mitgliedern die Grundgebühren zu erstatten (#22, S.99), wenn diese die Mehrwertdienste nie genutzt haben.


http://www.heise.de/ct/05/22/006/


> Magazin
> Vorsicht, Kunde: Teures Internet-by-Call, S. 98


nur in der Printversion 
cp


----------



## DAU2005 (15 November 2005)

Danke für die schnell Antwort!!
Wolte nicht gleich mit meinem ersten posting die mods kennenlernen..
wollte auch nicht vom Heise Verlag auf die Füße getreten werden, wegen zitieren aus ihrer Zeitung, aber sinngemäß hab' ich nichts verfälscht.
Darf man den Namen C.S hier ausschreiben?


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2005)

DAU2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man den Namen C.S hier ausschreiben?


aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen:  nein 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
Sinngemäße Wiedergabe  von Printartikeln geht in Ordnung, wörtliches Zitieren  dagegen nicht (Copyright) 

ww


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2005)

DAU2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nicht gleich mit meinem ersten posting die mods kennenlernen..


Die sind immer da, wenngleich hier keiner was angemerkt hatte.


			
				DAU2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man den Namen C.S hier ausschreiben?


Nein. Aber mir reicht das schon, da ich die Printversion sich bald auf dem Tisch habe und die Rubrik: "Vorsicht Kunde" ist darin eine meiner liebsten.


----------



## DAU2005 (15 November 2005)

@reducal

Die Ausgabe ist v. 17.Okt 05, der Artikel ist -glaub' ich- auch für 40Cts downloadbar.
Kann mich erinnern, schon mal einen Bezug dazu im Forum gesehen zu haben, dieser war aber recht kritisch und griff meine Idee nicht auf


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

verfolge schon seit geraumer Zeit die Geschichte, bin selbst mit Avanio am Zanken. Allerdings kam bei mir seit der 2. Mahnung nichts mehr. Auch keine Originalvollmacht oder ähnliche Scherze, die ich vorsichtshalber mal angefordert habe. 

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit Schritten nach der 2. Mahnung?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2005)

Gast23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit Schritten nach der 2. Mahnung?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=126533#126533
weder hier noch in anderen Foren wurde bisher darüber berichtet

cp


----------



## Revilok (16 November 2005)

Dau2005 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ein "Avanio-Sprecher" (C.S.) bezieht in einem anerkannten C'technik Magazin Stellung, indem er verspricht, unfreiwilligen Mitgliedern die Grundgebühren zu erstatten (#22, S.99), wenn diese die Mehrwertdienste nie genutzt haben. Wie verbindlich darf man solche Worte verstehen? Gesülze oder mit rechtlicher Konsequenz?
> 
> 2. Bin selbst oft ein -zwei Monate im Ausland ohne zustellfähige Anschrift (Postlaufzeit min. 3 Wochen) und hab' entsprechend viel Ärger mit verpassten Fristen. Mit Engelszungen und Konzilianz konnte ich bisher immer alles retten, aber bei Inkasso geht damit sicher nichts. Kann man eine beliebige Person mit der Widerspruchsaufgabe betrauen oder bedarf es einer notariell beglaubigten Authorisierung mit 23 Durchschriften?
> 
> 3. Habe mit PC-Fax an Call** und *van*o meine Widersprüche verschickt. Einschreiben hinterher schicken oder genügt das (Teles-Fax mit editierbarem Protokoll)?



Zu Frage 1: "unfreiwilligen Mitgliedern". Nach *deren* Meinung, hat doch jeder, der sich eingewählt hat, automatisch die AGB und sämtliche Bedingungen akzeptiert. Demnach gibt es keine "unfreiwilligen Mitglieder"  :devil:.

Zu Frage 2: Ein beauftragter Anwalt müßte wohl auf jeden Fall gehen. Eine bisher ungeklärte Frage ist noch, wer oder was eigentlich diese Mehrwertdienste abonniert hat?  unk:  Der Besitzer des Telefonanschlußes, der Nutzer (wäre noch am logischten) oder der Anschluß selbst (ISDN-Nutzer haben nämlich zumindest teilweise 2 Abos erhalten). Von daher müßte jeder, der Zugang zu Deiner Wohnung hat doch auch Widerspruch einlegen können (sie könnten ja die Nutzer sein).
Zitat aus deren Brief an mich:


> Aufgrund Ihres Schreibens haben wir Ihre avanio.net Community gekündigt und bestätigen Ihnen hiermit, dass Sie mit der Rufnummer 089... kein avanio.net Community Mitglied mehr sind.


Also eine Bindung an die Rufnummer?

Zu Frage 3: Ich habe eine Mail an die in der T-Com-Rechnung angegebene E-mail-Adresse geschickt und sicherheitshalber noch ein Fax an a*anio, damit ich schriftlich die Kulanzkündigung erhalte (was dann auch passierte). Mehr werde ich nicht tun - geb doch nicht noch mehr Geld für die aus - ach muß mal wieder bei denen die 0800-Nummer wählen (müssen nämlich die zahlen - am besten, ich nehm das Handy ...  :bang


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Wir haben vor gut einer Woche Strafanzeige in Oldenburg erstattet - nachdem die zweite Mahnung auf dem Tisch lag und wir von A* auf unseren Widerspruch (per Fax) nichts gehört hatten. Anschließend haben wir dann allen drei Beteiligten mitgeteilt, dass wir weiterhin nicht zahlen werden (glücklicherweise haben wir gleich gar nichts überwiesen, da wir die T*com-Rechnungen immer noch brav per Überweisung zahlen, nicht per Einzug).
Der Polizeibeamte war ob des doch sehr undurchsichtigen Sachverhalts allerdings ziemlich konsterniert - mal sehen, was nun aus der Anzeige wird.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge, die hoffentlich auch der Polizeit (wir hatten einige Ausdrucke mitgenommen) die Arbeit erleichtern ...


----------



## DAU2005 (16 November 2005)

@revilok

Danke für den Kommentar. Dem Kontext der Stellungnahme ist durchaus zu entnehmen, dass mit "unfreiwillig" vorwiegend diejenigen gemeint sind, die hier schreiben und lesen.

Das mit dem befreundeten Anwalt ist da so ein Problem-- :-?  In dieser Berufsgruppe finden sich nicht so viele, zu denen ich (wie sie zu mir) große Affinitäten entwickeln konnten. Werde wohl einen Widerspruch ohne Datum und Betreff aber mit Unterschrift hinterlegen müssen, und hoffen, dass er von Freunden vervollständigt termingerecht abschickt wird.
Als "Vertragspartner" wird es rechtlich wohl so gesehen wie mit einem Fahrzeug. Erst mal ist der eingetragene Halter zuständig, weiteres ist dann wieder dessen Beweispflicht. Interessant wäre der Fall erst wieder, wenn meine minderjährigen Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel die IbC Einwahl getätigt hätten, die sind ja nicht geschäftsfähig (oder wie das heißt?) Aber dann gibt es bestimmt eine Regel, die mich über Aufsichtspflicht oder sonst wie wieder verantwortlich macht. 

Bitte schicke mir die 0800 Nummer als PN, danke!!


----------



## DAU2005 (16 November 2005)

@revilok

Sorry, hatte aus beauftragt sofort "befreundet" interpretiert, weil Beauftragung mit richtigen Kosten verbunden wäre. Schon das zweite mal, dass ich hier nicht richtig gelesen hab', verspreche Besserung


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Da wirklich sehr viel zu diesem Thema im Umlauf ist, hab ich jetzt drei Stunden intensiv im Netz recherchiert, bis ich endlich eine sinnvolle Vorgehensweise entdeckt habe, da jeder irgendwie etwas anders schreibt und viele nicht bescheid wissen, genau wie ich. Um für andere diese Suche etwas zu verkürzen würde ich doch die Mods bitten wirklich relevante Links einfach mal zusammenzustellen und in den allerersten Beitrag einzufügen. 

Am meisten weitergeholfen hat mir ein Eintrag zum konkreten Vorgehen in http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/ unter dem Eintrag  "Callando Mahnung durch Nexnet". Leider kann ich ihn nicht verlinken, da JavaScript benutzt wird.

Auch ganz OK, aber nicht so konkret sind die Hinweise auf http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/051105_01.php.

Aber wie gesagt, ein Forumseintrag mit inzwischen über 60 Einträgen mag sich wirklich keiner durchlesen, deswegen nochmal die Bitte: wirklich relevante Sachen im allerersten Beitrag zusammenfassen.


----------



## rolf76 (16 November 2005)

bartix schrieb:
			
		

> Am meisten weitergeholfen hat mir ein Eintrag zum konkreten Vorgehen in http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/ unter dem Eintrag  "Callando Mahnung durch Nexnet". Leider kann ich ihn nicht verlinken, da JavaScript benutzt wird.


Dieser Link führt direkt hin...

Die mods können hier doch nicht die "wertvollsten Tips" aus den Beiträgen filtern, dazu müssten sie die Beiträge juristisch bewerten und auf ihre Richtigkeit kontrollieren!

Sehr ausführliche und konkrete Hilfeleistungen findet man hier:   

http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=ygmK
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=124443#124443

P.S.: Wer nicht soviel Zeit aufbringen möchte, die Beiträge durchzukauen, kann ja auch zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt. Die persönliche Rechtsberatung in den Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentrale NRW kostet z.B. pauschal
6,00 Euro, für telefonische Beratung zahlt man 1,86 Euro pro Minute. Was ein Anwalt ungefähr kosten könnte, kann man oft auf den Web-Seiten von Anwälten ausrechnen, z.B. *[...]*

*[Versteckte Verlinkung zu Anwaltskanzlei gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Einen RVG-Rechner gibt's über die Seite Marktplatz-Recht (unter Mitwirkung der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer)]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Revilok (16 November 2005)

DAU2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte schicke mir die 0800 Nummer als PN, danke!!


Die steht übrigens auch auf der T-Com-Rechnung (callando).

Merke gerade, daß da kein für C*llando kostenverursachender Ansagetext mehr kommt  :bigcry:, sondern nur ein Läuten, bei dem aber - wie in meinen ca. 70 Versuchen vorher - niemand ans Telefon geht.

Nachtrag: Oops, beim 73. Versuch doch wieder Ansagetext. Dann war ich vielleicht doch mal in der "echten" Warteschlange.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*avanio*

Also ich bin schon etwas enttäuscht  :cry: 

Nach der 2ten Mahnung hört man nix mehr. Mir ist auch noch nix bekannt diesbezüglich. Da gibt man sich Mühe mit Einsprüchen, gesetzl. Regelungen und Drohungen der übelsten Art und dann?   

Lassen die einen im Regen stehen. Dabei ham se so kreativ angefangen um an unser Geld zu kommen  8) .

Im übrigen bezahl ich meine t-com rechnungen auch imma noch per Überweisung. Na warten wir eben nun bis die Gerichte sich an den Fall heran gearbeitet haben

Lg Puddis


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Ja, so kann das gehen.
ich habe auch eine 2.te Mahnung von NexNet erhalten. Zusätzlich hat avanio über callando erneut eine Gebühr von 5,22 über die Telekom eingezogen. Das obwohl sie in einer Mail bestätigt haben das der "Vertrag" beendet ist.

Auf meinen Einspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein haben sie bis heute nicht geantwortet. An dem Rückschein hängt ein Aufkleber das die Firma callando inzwischen verzogen ist nach
Am Klingenweg 6a
65396 Wiesbaden

Der Brief wurde dort von einem "Petrus" am 7.11.2005 angenommen. 
Ich hoffe mal das das nicht der Himmel ist sondern eine gültige Anschrift. Die Telekom scheint das aber noch nicht zu wissen, auf der Rechnung steht noch Wiesbaden.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2005)

tschlegel schrieb:
			
		

> callando inzwischen verzogen ist nach
> Am Klingenweg 6a
> 65396 Wiesbaden


Falsch, richtig ist:  

callando Telecom GmbH
Am Klingenweg 6a
65396 Walluf (bei Wiesbaden)


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Heute erhalten    Bestätige hiermit die Callando-Adresse   
***********************************************************

*Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Sie werden von der Firma NexNet keine weiteren Mahnung erhalten.
Es liegen keine Forderungen unserer seits gegen Sie mehr vor.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

--
Weitere Informationen zu unsere Call-by-Call Dienst erhalten Sie im Internet auf w*w.01075.com.


Bei weiteren Fragen steht Ihnen gerne unser Serviceteam auch unter Tel. (01805) 01075 0* zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

callando Telecom GmbH
Kundenservice

---------------------------------------------------------
callando Telecom GmbH
Am Klingenweg 6a
65396 Walluf

Hotline: (01805) 01075 0*
Telefax: (01805) 50 32 32*
w*w.01075.com
0 10 75 + Vorwahl + Rufnummer
= günstig telefonieren*

*12 Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz der T-Com[/b]



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> tschlegel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Gast 161105 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wie kommt es, dass C* die Forderung bei dir zurück gezogen hat?


----------



## Revilok (17 November 2005)

Würde mich (und sicher viele, viele andere) auch brennend interessieren.  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*Aviano*

Hallo liebe "Clubmitglieder"

habt Ihr schon gemerkt das w*w.avi*.* nicht mehr zu erreichen ist und sich auch sonst kein link zu deren website über Google finden lässt?

Ist schon reichlich merkwürdig.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2005)

Wer ist avian*? Von denen war hier noch nicht die Rede.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

Achtung,

wenn man versucht auf die w*w.avi*.* website zu gehen, dann wird man umgelenkt.
Mehrere Popups gehen auf.

Einer scheint ein Dialer zu sein!!!!


----------



## rolf76 (17 November 2005)

*Re: Aviano*



			
				levi schrieb:
			
		

> ... habt Ihr schon gemerkt das w*w.avi*.* nicht mehr zu erreichen ist und sich auch sonst kein link zu deren website über Google finden lässt?



a*anio.net, a*anio.de und a*anio.com sind noch in Betrieb und als solche auch bei yahoo zu finden. Die Google-Einträge scheinen insoweit gesäubert zu sein, dass auch die Suche nach a*anio.de und a*anio.com immer nur zu dem Ergebnis "a*anio.net" führt. 

Die Aufregung hier beruhte auf einer (hoffentlich unabsichtlichen) Falscheingabe des Namens a*anio.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*aviano.net*

Aber nur [...] sind diejenigen, die über callando abrechnen.

_[Gefährdender Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2005)

Das Ding heißt "AVANIO", beachte die Buchstabenanordnung in dem Wort.


----------



## MM (17 November 2005)

*Mahnbescheid?*

Hallo!
Ich habe jetzt ein Schreiben von accumio - das soll wohl der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid sein? Amtsgericht Mannheim. Was mach ich jetzt? Es geht um die bekannte "Mitgliedschaft" und einen noch offenen Betrag von callando, die hatten ihren "Software-Fehler" eingestanden mit der Bitte, doch zu überweisen, es gäbe Gutschrift etc. - ich habe auf die Nexnet-Mahnungen irgendwann nicht mehr reagiert. Aber außer dem Hinweis: zugelassen vom Amtsgericht Mannheim steht da weiter nix - ok, so genau kucke ich mir diesen ganzen M..., der so kommt von Callando, Nexnet etc. nicht mehr an. Einspruch wäre doch direkt beim Amtsgericht? oder ist das  jetzt einfach auch nur mit Nexnet vergleichbar - Mahnung eben?


----------



## MM (17 November 2005)

PS

#
Zielführende, innovative Arbeitsmethoden – neueste Kommunikationstechnologie und     unser bundesweiter Außendienst ermöglichen eine schrittweise schuldner- und     forderungsspezifische Eskalation jedes Einzelfalles
#
Psychologisch und juristisch ausgebildetes Personal – durch direkten und     nachhaltigen Kontakt mit den Schuldnern erzeugen wir Kooperationsbereitschaft statt     Widerstand und bauen so positiven Handlungsdruck bei den Schuldnern auf

Die "Stärken" von accumio - da freu ich mich ja schon auf Hausbesuche.


----------



## rolf76 (17 November 2005)

*Re: Mahnbescheid?*



			
				MM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt ein Schreiben von accumio - das soll wohl der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid sein? ... Einspruch wäre doch direkt beim Amtsgericht? oder ist das  jetzt einfach auch nur mit Nexnet vergleichbar - Mahnung eben?


Ein Mahnbescheid wird Dir direkt von einem Amtsgericht geschickt. Accumio ist kein Amtsgericht, sondern macht das Gleiche wie nexnet:



			
				http://www.accumio.com/Profil.htm - Accumio Finance Services GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> accumio gehört als Tochter der SAF Forderungs- management GmbH zum SAF-Unternehmensverbund. Gemeinsam mit unseren Verbundpartnern besorgen wir nicht nur das Forderungsmanagement im gesamten Konzern der Deutschen Telekom AG, sondern auch für andere namhafte Kunden u.a. aus der Bank- und Energiebranche.





			
				http://www.saf-solutions.de/Accumio.htm - SAF Forderungsmanagement GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Accumio Finance Services GmbH
> 
> Als 100%-ige Tochtergesellschaft der SAF Forderungsmanagement GmbH sind wir ebenfalls spezialisiert auf die effektive und wirtschaftliche Realisierung offener Forderungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MM (17 November 2005)

Dachte ich's mir doch. Freue mich jetzt also auf Post von denen...


----------



## KatzenHai (17 November 2005)

Zum "Mahnbescheid": Nur die vom Gericht sind solche - alle anderen sind "nur" Mahnschreiben.

Erhellendes findet man in diesem Thread


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*avanio*

Ich noch mal, 

habe heute auch eine Kulanzkündigung von avanio bekommen. Allerdings ausgestellt schon am 9. November. Also scheinen die noch zu leben in Ihrem Dresdner Büro..oda doch nur ein roboter?  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*@MM*

oh die .... kommen und wollen ihr geld, ohweh, wird zeit das jemand denen das Handwerk legt. wie sieht es aus mit den strafanzeigen?


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (17 November 2005)

*Avanio in "Dresden"*

Ich hab auch am 9.9. die "Kulanzkündigung" mit "Rückerstattung" bekommen. Hab mir mal den Umschlag aufgehoben, denn da stand nix von wegen Dresden drauf, das wurde nämlich mit Briefzentrum 6 irgendwas gestempelt, und dreimal darf man raten, welche Stadt da auch liegt: Wiesbaden

Evt. Ähnlichkeiten mit anderen beteiligten Firmen sind sicher rein zufällig...

Und beim Amtsgericht in Dresden hab ich auch mal angerufen, um ein Avanio-Aktenzeichen zu erfahren, die Dame lachte nur, als ich den Namen Avanio aussprach. Die brauchen wohl mittlerweile nen eigenen Aktenschrank für die Anzeigen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2005)

welches postzentrum genau?
Seligenstadt liegt da ja auch (63500 glaub ich)


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (17 November 2005)

*Briefzentrum*

Das war leider bissel schwach und deswegen nicht eindeutig zu erkennen. Bin grad nicht zuhause, sondern bei der Freundin, aber ich schau am Wochenende nochmal genauer drauf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2005)

Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war leider bissel schwach und deswegen nicht eindeutig zu erkennen. Bin grad nicht zuhause, sondern bei der Freundin, aber ich schau am Wochenende nochmal genauer drauf.


Danke


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*Forderungsverzicht*

Hat zahlreiche E-Mails erfordert. Ob die Nachfrage bei NN oder die Nachfrage bei T.R.zur Beschleunigung der Angelegenheit geholfen haben?
Von A+C hat ja wohl jeder genug "Nichtantworten" bekommen. Hilfreich war z.B.auch  http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/051105_01.php 
Viel Glück auch allen anderen genervten "Club-Mitglieder"


			
				Neue schrieb:
			
		

> Gast 161105 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*danke für die Infos - jetzt wieder dabei...*

Leider erst Anfang November auf das Gebaren und meine erhöhte Telefonrechung aufmerksam geworden, entdeckte ich die vielen Forenbeiträge. Nachdem ich in der Septemberrechnung den allseits gerühmten Betrag entdeckt hatte, fand ich ihn in der Oktoberausgabe nicht mehr. Etwas halbherzig schrieb ich eine Widerspruchsmail an Avanio und prüfte dann meine Verbindungen. Leider war meine letzte Verbindung mittels Smartsurfer über vanio.flex in der Nacht vom 1.8. auf den 2.8.2005 Nach Mitternacht :-(
Mit der heutigen Novemberrechnung taucht der Betrag wieder auf. 
Dank der weiten Foren-Diskussionen habe ich nun eine Einschreibversion des Widerspruchs, Einstellung des Abbuchungsverfahrens bei der T-Com und Einbehaltung des neuen Betrags angefertigt.
[...]
Sorry, musste mal raus... :bigcry:

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (17 November 2005)

*TElekom und nexnet*

So langsam machts mir Spaß mit den nexnetten und nachdem mein Schreiben an die (siehe seite 2) unbeantwortet blieb und die Telekom auf die Frage, ob sie Daten direkt an die nexnet weitergibt, nur sehr unzureichend und ausweichend antwortete, war mir das  mal einen Brief an den Datenschutzbeauftragten des Bundes wert. Mal schauen, ob er was sagt und wenn ja was.

Hier das Schreiben:


> "Sehr geehrte Herr Schaar!
> 
> Ich wende mich an Sie mit der Bitte um Unterstützung in folgendem Fall:
> 
> ...



Edit: Meinen Namen entfernt,


----------



## Revilok (18 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> welches postzentrum genau?
> Seligenstadt liegt da ja auch (63500 glaub ich)


Auf meinem Umschlag (den ich zu Beweiszwecken natürlich aufgehoben habe) ist auch ein etwas schlecht lesbarer Freistempel drauf:

"Briefzentrum 65"


----------



## tatte (18 November 2005)

*Keine Forderungen mehr*

Könnte vielleicht der Gast 061105 mal sein Schreiben posten, nachdem er die Nachricht erhalten hat, das gegen ihn keine Forderungen mehr bestehen. Es wäre echt nett von Dir! 
Hab nämlich auch schon die zweite Mahnung bekommen, und langsam wirds unbehaglich....  

Aber ein großes Lob an alle hier Beteiligten, die Diskussion dieses Themas hat mir bisher sehr geholfen und mir mut gemacht mich gegen die Machenschaften dieser Firmen zu wehren.


----------



## tatte (18 November 2005)

Ich meinte Gast 161105 ... Sorry!


----------



## rolf76 (18 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio in "Dresden"*



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir mal den Umschlag aufgehoben, denn da stand nix von wegen Dresden drauf, das wurde nämlich mit Briefzentrum 6 irgendwas gestempelt, und dreimal darf man raten, welche Stadt da auch liegt: Wiesbaden
> Evt. Ähnlichkeiten mit anderen beteiligten Firmen sind sicher rein zufällig...


@Sportfreund2004, @Aka-Aka, @Revilok:

Mir ist nicht klar, was Ihr mit den Umschlägen wollt:

Was sollte sich daraus ergeben, dass 

1. avanio aus Dresden evtl. einen Kuvertierdienst in Wiesbaden beauftragt? 
2. callando evtl. - wie hier beschrieben - nicht nur für die (sonstigen) "VSFP", sondern auch für a*anio _den ganzen "Rest"_ erledigt (evtl. einschließlich Kuvertierdienst)?

Zur Erinnerung: 


			
				http://www.callandofon.de/index.php?inhalt=unternehmen schrieb:
			
		

> Sie vermarkten – wir machen den Rest.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 November 2005)

bartix schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Aber wie gesagt, ein Forumseintrag mit inzwischen über 60 Einträgen mag sich wirklich keiner durchlesen, deswegen nochmal die Bitte: wirklich relevante Sachen im allerersten Beitrag zusammenfassen.


Gute Idee. Mach es. Melde Dich an und stelle einen entsprechenden Beitrag ein. *Jeder kann, darf und soll hier mit machen.*
In Abwandlung: Frage nicht, was das Forum für Dich tun kann, frage, was Du für das Forum (und seine Leser) tun kannst.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio in "Dresden"*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist nicht klar, was Ihr mit den Umschlägen wollt


Mir übrigens auch nicht. So adäquate Ermittlungsmethoden stammen aus einer Zeit weit vor dem jetzt und hier.





> ...zu Beweiszwecken natürlich aufgehoben habe...


Ziemlich irrelevant - jetzt in der Winterszeit und heute, wo es in Olivers Stadt mächtig schneit, bestenfalls als Heizmaterial zu gebrauchen.

Wie der Nachbarthread zeigt (hier) scheint das Geschäftsmodell der Avanio/Callando zwar bei den Endkunden umstritten zu sein, doch offensichtlich tummeln sich auch noch andere Unternehmen am heiß umkämpften Markt der Einwahltarife mit ähnlichen Bandagen. Die plötzlichen und in der Regel nur schwer nachvollziehbaren Tarifwechsel, die Verwendung unterschiedlicher Produkte mit der immer gleichen Einwahlnummer und nicht zu letzt der Least-Coast-Router entwickeln eine Problemhaftigkeit, für die der Endkunde die Rechnung trägt. Von einer Clubmitgliedschaft im Nachhinein mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Revilok (18 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio in "Dresden"*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus meinen Erfahrungen mit der Justiz hab ich eines gelernt: Bis zum vollständigen Abschluß einer Sache immer alles *vollständig *aufheben und alle Zusagen, Äußerungen usw. möglichst *schriftlich *geben lassen.
Der Umschlag gilt als Dokument. Zum einen erhält er ein Datum, mit dem nachgewiesen werden kann, wann der Brief abging und zum anderen habe ich dadurch einen Nachweis, daß mir Avanio einen Brief geschickt hat (die Kulanzkündigung) - nur für den Fall, daß Avanio einmal behauptet, sie hätten mir nie eine Bestätigung geschickt.

PS: Natürlich weiß ich, daß ich nicht nachweisen kann, daß die Kulanzkündigung in genau diesem Umschlag steckte (höchstens über gemeinsam gefundene Fingerabdrücke ...)


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Trotz versprochener Kulanzkündigung und Gutschrift des Betrags von 4,59 EUR (brutto) seitens Avanio musste ich gestern auf der Telekom-Rechnung wieder einen solchen Posten finden. Den habe ich nun bei der Telekom erneut sperren lassen und bei der Gelegenheit erfahren, dass die von mir gesperrte Forderung aus der letzten Rechnung bereits vor zehn Tagen wieder an Avanio (oder halt Callando) als "nicht bezahlt" zurückgewiesen wurde. Demnach müsste also vermutlich bald ein Schreiben der NexNet eintreffen, oder?

Und eine viel wichtigere Frage: Muss ich nun erneut einen Widerspruch an Avanio/Callando schicken, obwohl ich dies schon bei der ersten Forderung getan hatte und die neue Forderung ja weiterhin auf dem selben ... ähm, "Vertragsverhältnis" beruht?


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

Gute Frage! Für mich bedeutet der Widerspruch bei der T-Com bereits die Erstattung des Widerspruchs. Gerade bei so einem strittigen Fall mit einem so geringem Schaden würde ich persönlich gar nichts weiter machen, den evtl. eingehenden Schriftverkehr gut aufheben und auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten - mehr nicht! Wer sich dabei allerdings unwohl fühlen würde, kann ruhig gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen (Porto).


----------



## rolf76 (18 November 2005)

*Überblick: Gepostete Schreiben an av***, ca**** und nex****

*Überblicke über *

- gepostete Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft

- gepostete Schreiben an die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung und lautem Wettbewerb

_*Hier:*_ - gepostete Schreiben an av****, ca***** und nex***:

*Schreiben an die nex*** GmbH:*
Sportfreund2004
lp900
Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
abstract
*Antworten der nex*** GmbH:*
an Revilok


*Schreiben an die av**** GmbH & Co. KG:*
Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
Gast ICKE
Gast Jörg
Gast Clique5
*Antworten der av**** GmbH & Co. KG:*
an GammaRay 
an Gast Chrisalex
an  Gast ICKE
an  Gast michi_gera
an Gast Jörg
an Gast Clique-5


*Schreiben an die ca***** Telecom GmbH:*
Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
*Antworten der ca**** Telecom GmbH:*
an Gast
Gast Clique5

Meine Schreiben:


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Ich les das hier alles sehr amüsiert seit geraumer weile mit. 
Auch ich bin ein betroffener.
Ich frag mich allerdings, warum ich Einschreibebriefe Anwälte und was weiß ich nicht noch alles bemühen soll, wo die Kosten im Verhältnis zum Schaden um ein Vielfaches höher sind? Darauf zielen die doch ab. 
Ich habe nur einen Brief geschrieben. Und den an die auf der Rechnung angegeben Firma Callando. Die sind meine Ansprechpartner. Eine andere Firma hat keine Forderung an mich gestellt. Das die callando behauptet, die forderung käme von "Avanio" find ich ganz nett, aber die können auch behaupten, die Forderung käme vom Mars.
Ansonsten warte ich ein Schreiben vom gericht ab. Und die werden nicht unter 10,00EURO Forderungsausfall tätig. Also eine gezielte Masche und genug Leute werden aus Angst vor dem kadi blechen. Ich kann nur den kopf schütteln über so viel Unverfrorenheit. Was mich allerdings mehr erschreckt, ist Tatenlosigkeit von Justitia. Das hätte in diesem Umfang längst erledigt sein müssen.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

keiner schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich allerdings mehr erschreckt, ist Tatenlosigkeit von Justitia. Das hätte in diesem Umfang längst erledigt sein müssen.


Woher weißt Du, dass da wer untätig ist - ich persönlich halte das für ein Gerücht! Und von wegen längst erledigt, schaue Dir mal allein der Reaktion der BNA zu diesem Thema an - das ist letztendlich viel komplexer als man als Außenstehender meinen mag.


----------



## rolf76 (18 November 2005)

*Überblick: Gepostete Strafanzeigen*

*Überblicke über *

- gepostete Schreiben an  nex***, c****** Telecom GmbH und a**** GmbH & Co. KG 

- gepostete Schreiben an die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung und lautem Wettbewerb

_*Hier:*_ - gepostete Strafanzeigen:

Strafanzeigen von
- lp900 mit Anregung von TSCoreNinja
- Der  Jurist
- meine Strafanzeige:


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Bin beruflich sehr eingespannt und konnte daher net den kompletten Thread lesen.
Falls es noch niemand gepostet hat:

"Für entstandene Kosten und als Aufwandsentschädigung stelle ich Ihnen meinerseits € 30,00 in Rechnung, die Sie bitte bis zum 30.11. auf das Konto ... überweisen wollen."

Sollten zumindest alle Selbständigen mal versuchen.
Dieser Bockmist hat mir / euch schon viel zu viel Zeit weggenommen.

Für mich ist das versuchter Betrug - und ich überlege, da meine RSV einzuschalten ...........


----------



## KatzenHai (18 November 2005)

Gast_RS schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten zumindest alle Selbständigen mal versuchen.


Wenig Chancen. (siehe hier)


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt Du, dass da wer untätig ist - ich persönlich halte das für ein Gerücht! Und von wegen längst erledigt, schaue Dir mal allein der Reaktion der BNA zu diesem Thema an - das ist letztendlich viel komplexer als man als Außenstehender meinen mag.



Wenn du das für ein Gerücht hällst, wundert mich, dass es diese ominösen Firmen immer noch gibt.Das erste Posing hab ich vom 14.09. entdeckt. Wenn ich so arbeiten würde wie die Justiz, dann wäre ich schon Pleite. Aber die kriegen ja auch ein sehr üppiges Gehalt.
Mindestens 10000de Deutsche User wurden geprellt. Es wird regelrechter Terror ausgeübt um sie zum Zahlen zu bewegen.Und der Staat??? Wartet der auf Selbstjustiz?
Und so Komlpex , wie es einigen recht wäre, die daran verdienen ist es nicht.
Es ist ganz schlicht *[...]*.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (18 November 2005)

Ja nee, iss klar, "Keiner":

Schnelle Justiz mit drastischen Strafen - am besten ohne vollständige Ermittlungen, dann geht's schneller - ist sicherlich wünschenswert. Die Strafjustiz braucht einfach zu lange, um die eindeutigen Spitzbuben zu verurteilen und ganz schnell ganz lange wegzusperren.

Oder sollte man das auch mal von der anderen Seite her betrachten? Irgendwer mag mich nicht und stellt Strafanzeige? Vielleicht sogar gesammelt mit mehreren? Und ich werde schnell und oberflächlich abgebügelt und verurteilt?

Vielleicht ist ja doch was dran am Rechtsstaatsprinzip und der Unschuldvermutung bis zum Beweis (!) des Gegenteils ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

ALSO diesen monat scheint es system zu haben, dass avanio resp. callando wieder auf der telekomrechnung auftaucht, nachdem für einen monat ruhe war. 
ich hatte schon im september schriftlich gekündigt und ende oktober das bekannte standardantwortschreiben bekommen (Kulanzkündigung und angebliche Erstattung). Damals hiess es von seiten Callando und Avanio auch die Kündigung sei per sofort wirksam.

Nun taucht der Betrag auf der neuen Rechnung wieder auf  :evil: 
Und auf Rückfrage bei Callando heisst es, mein Kündigungsdatum sei der 04.12.05. Aha interessant, wahrscheinlich wird sich dieses Datum noch öfters ändern.

Habt ihr weitere Tips, wie ich vorgehen soll?


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee, iss klar, "Keiner":
> 
> Schnelle Justiz mit drastischen Strafen - am besten ohne vollständige Ermittlungen, dann geht's schneller - ist sicherlich wünschenswert. Die Strafjustiz braucht einfach zu lange, um die eindeutigen Spitzbuben zu verurteilen und ganz schnell ganz lange wegzusperren.
> 
> ...



Achso zurück, was brauchst du noch für "Beweise", 10000de Lügner und Zechpreller wollen ehrbares Unternehmen ruinieren. Nach 4 Monaten immer noch keine klare Rübe??? Es geht gar nicht um die "schnelle Strafe". Aber wenn das hier Schule macht, dann gute Nacht Deutschland.
Dann kann das nämlich jeder mit jedem machen und das nennt man nicht "Demokratie" sondern " Anarchie".


----------



## rolf76 (18 November 2005)

*Überblick: Gepostete Schreiben an die Zentrale zBuW e.V.*

*Überblicke über *

- gepostete Schreiben an  die nex*** GmbH, die ca***** Telecom GmbH und die av**** GmbH & Co. KG 

- gepostete Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft 

_*Hier:*_ - gepostete Schreiben an die "Zentrale zur Bekämpfung und lautem Wettbewerb"  :


----------



## fuckstressfaktor (18 November 2005)

*Hallo miteinander!*

:schreiben:  Ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet und möchte erstmal SERVUS an alle sagen!
Ich verfolge die Beiträge zum Thema ava und call von Anfang an.
Vielen Dank an alle für die Tips zum Umgang mit den Übeltätern.

Nach diversen Widersprüchen gegen die vermeintliche Clubmitgliedschaft an alle beteiligten Firmen und nach 2 Kulanzkündigungen durch ava sowie diverse Standardantworten, bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer von 2 Mahnungen und einer Abtretungsurkunde in Kopie (vom 15. Januar).
Heute bekam ich die Telefonrechnung und siehe da, die call fordert nach einem Monat Pause wieder den Betrag 4,50Eur plus Märchensteuer.

Gleichzeitig mit der Telefonrechnung bekam ich heute die Info meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung, dass ich die Kosten für die Wahrnehmung meiner rechtlichen Interessen erstattet bekomme.

Da mir die Sache langsam zu Kopf steigt und ich sicher nicht der einzige bin, der keine Lust mehr hat sich mit denen rumzuärgern gehe ich Montag zum Anwalt. 

Jetzt meine Frage:    :keks:
*Kann/Darf ich das/die Schreiben vom Anwalt hier in irgendeiner Form denjenigen zugänglich machen die daran interessiert sind?
*


----------



## Revilok (18 November 2005)

*Respekt*

An dieser Stelle einen großen :respekt: an rolf76 für das Zusammentragen der wichtigsten Postings. Wollte ich auch mal machen, war mir aber zu viel Arbeit. :thumb:


----------



## rolf76 (18 November 2005)

*Re: Respekt*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammentragen der wichtigsten Postings.


Danke, aber *alles* habe ich auch nicht nochmals durchgesehen. Wer ein Posting vermisst, kann mir per PN Bescheid geben, dann ergänze ich die Sammlung in den drei Postings.

Da die Übersichts-Postings in ein paar Tagen nach hinten "rutschen", habe ich einen Link zu den Übersichten in meine Signatur mit aufgenommen, siehe unten:


----------



## SEP (18 November 2005)

*Re: Hallo miteinander!*



> Kann/Darf ich das/die Schreiben vom Anwalt hier in irgendeiner Form denjenigen zugänglich machen die daran interessiert sind?


Grundsätzlich ja.

Aber es wäre nett, den Anwalt vorher zu fragen. und natürlich alle persönlichen Angaben (deine und die des Anwalts) schwärzen/unkenntlich machen. Beim RA alleine schon deshalb, weil ja keine werbung gemacht werden soll/darf/muss ...


----------



## Catman (18 November 2005)

Habe heute die neueste Telefonrechnung erhalten, von ca*** oder av*** keine Spur; mal sehen wie es dann auf der Dezemberrechnung aussieht.
Mich wunderts nur insofern, weil ich vor mindestens 3 Wochen "hilfsweise" gekündigt habe aber bis heute keine Bestätigung oder sonst etwas zurückbekommen habe.
Sollte die Stornierung meines Einziehungsauftrags bei der T-Kom doch genützt haben?
Mein Dank geht an "Der Jurist"; ohne Dich hätten mir "die Worte" für das richtige Schreiben gefehlt...

Gruß Catman


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

*Re: Keine Forderungen mehr*

Hallo, siehe Forum Avanio,Callando....Teil 2 Seite 12. 
Nur Mut, hatte auch schon die 2.Mahnung erhalten und hoffe das bei denen langsam das Nachdenken eingesetzt hat. Diese Art Werbung wollen die vielleicht auch nicht länger haben. Auf alle Fälle würde ich allen Beteiligten (A+C+NN) weiter auf die Nerven gehen :schreiben: , vor allem diejenigen die sich nicht nach dem 02.08.05 bei denen eingewählt zu haben. Mir ist vor allem die versuchte Nummer mit der rückwirkenden Fälligkeit der Club-Mitgliedschaft sauer aufgestossen. Bis zum heutigen Tag habe ich die alten und irgendwann geänderten  AGB nirgends entdecken können. 
Im offenen IbC sollten allerdings doch die Menschen *vor* einer Mitgliedschaft in irgendeinem kostenpflichtigem Club vorher gefragt werden und die AGB bekannt sein. Wenn man erst von seiner tollen Club-Mitgliedschaft mit der nächsten Telekom-Rechnung erfährt, das hat schon was  :dagegen: . So viele Betroffene werfen genug Fragen nach dieser "Geschäftsidee" auf.
Ich danke allen für die Tipps im Forum und alles Gute für die noch Betroffenen




			
				tatte schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte vielleicht der Gast 061105 mal sein Schreiben posten, nachdem er die Nachricht erhalten hat, das gegen ihn keine Forderungen mehr bestehen. Es wäre echt nett von Dir!
> Hab nämlich auch schon die zweite Mahnung bekommen, und langsam wirds unbehaglich....
> 
> Aber ein großes Lob an alle hier Beteiligten, die Diskussion dieses Themas hat mir bisher sehr geholfen und mir mut gemacht mich gegen die Machenschaften dieser Firmen zu wehren.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Es kann doch nicht angehen das die weiterhin abbuchen. Ich will mir den ganzen Ärger ersparen und hatte gedacht eine Kündigung würde ausreichen. Jetzt muss ich zu meinem Entsetzen lesen, das sie die Kündigung in einem Fall auf Dezember datieren. Und ich vermute es ist kein Einzelfall.

Jetzt hab ich doch Ärger und muss mindestens einmal im Monat die Telekom anrufen und den rechnungsbeitrag sperren lassen.

Ich bin schon auf Drücker und eBay Betrüger reingefallen, aber die gaben nach einem Einschreiben ruhe. Hier ist der Fall aber für mich völlig unverständlich und kompliziert, wieso die immernoch weiter abbuchen könnnen.

Gibts denn keine Rechtsmittel? Mit Einstweiligen Verfügungen kann doch jeder Hans Wurst  mit genug Kohle für einen Antwalt alles und Jeden blockieren, solange die rechtslage eindeutig ist.



> Bundesnetzagentur zu Online-Diensten:
> Rufnummern aus den Gassen (0)191 bis (0)194 werden von der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post für das Angebot von Online-Diensten zur Verfügung gestellt.
> Online-Diensterufnummern müssen für einen Telekommunikationsdienst, der den Zugang zu Datendiensten (z.B. Internet) ermöglicht, genutzt werden. Online-Dienste sind grundsätzlich frei tarifierbar, d.h. der jeweilige Diensteanbieter kann den Preis seiner TK-Leistung selbst festlegen. *Eine Nutzung für die Abrechnung von Inhalten ist nicht zulässig*.



Eindeutiger kann man doch gar nicht gegen die Richtlinien verstossen. Es ist ein Online-Dienst und hat kein Anspruch auf die Abbuchung von Inhalten. PUNKT.

Das noch dazu lebenslang, Clubmitgliedschaft durch eine Einwahl *sauerbin*


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Eindeutiger kann man doch gar nicht gegen die Richtlinien verstossen. Es ist ein Online-Dienst und hat kein Anspruch auf die Abbuchung von Inhalten. PUNKT


die BNetzA  sieht das (leider) anders 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12553

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

*MAHNUNGEN*

Zitat von N*.de


> Call-by-Call-Abrechnung
> Das Produkt "Call-by-Call", durch das der Teilnehmer den Leistungserbringer für seine Fernverbindungen mit Hilfe einer Netzbetreiber-Vorwahl selbst festlegen kann, ist ein wichtiges Produkt im liberalisierten deutschen Telefonmarkt.
> NEXNET bietet den Netzbetreibern alle Leistungen im Call-by-Call-Abrechnungsprozess an, die die Deutsche Telekom seit dem 1. Juli 2001 nicht mehr erbringt. Sie übernimmt sowohl die Reklamationsbearbeitung als auch Mahnwesen und Inkasso über ihre Vertragspartner.
> Für Call-by-Call-Netzbetreiber ergeben sich außerdem zusätzliche Vorteile:
> ...



Ich verstehe das so, dass N* nur die Mahnbescheide verschickt. Die weiteren Firmen gehören erst zum eigentlichem Inkassoverfahren. Das wird noch ein weiter, steiniger, elendiger Weg.

Ich lass mich von denen aber nicht klein kriegen !!! Habe selbst auch auf sämtliche Schreiben jeweils keine Antwort erhalten. Nur auf E-Mails bekam ich von C* + A* die berühmten Standardantwortmails. 2. Mahnung von NN ist da. Unternehme auf Anraten meiner Anwältin nichts mehr. Erst wenn Post von einem Gericht kommt, werde ich mit juristischer Hilfe weitere Maßnahmen einleiten. Habe denen noch kein Cent gezahlt. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Firmen ein Interesse daran haben, die Post zu subventionieren. Desshalb juckt es mich das Portogeld auch nicht. Lieber bekommt die Post meine Kröten als komische Unternehmen, die offensichtlich versuchen, mich einzuschüchtern. Und dauert es Jahre.... Es wird für mich eine Genugtuung sein, wenn letzendlich die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.

Mir tun nur diejenigen Leid, die noch nichts bemerkt haben und womöglich eine ungewollte Clubmitgliedschaft zahlen. (Dunkelziffer wird enorm hoch sein !). Wirklich ein Skandal !


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2005)

Völlig unsachliche Randbemerkung: zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bringen es die beiden avaniothreads auf die unglaubliche Zahl von über 110.000 Abrufen. Ich kann mich nicht an vergleichbare Zahlen erinnern zu irgendeinem Thema in den letzten Jahren...
Wie viele Betroffene wird es geben, wenn man an die Dunkelziffer denkt?


----------



## Devilfrank (19 November 2005)

Nun - der Smartsurfer war/ist beliebt bei Modem-Usern und somit weit verbreitet.


----------



## rolf76 (19 November 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Nun - der Smartsurfer war/ist beliebt bei Modem-Usern und somit weit verbreitet.


Ich hatte hier mal ein paar der veröffentlichten smartsurfer-Download-Zahlen zusammengetragen, wobei die Downloads über Web.de leider nicht veröffentlicht sind. (Ich vermute aber, dass die meisten Nutzer den smartsurfer bei Web.de heruntergeladen haben)


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2005)

Thread geschlossen, weiter geht es hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12641

tf


----------

